# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #3375 alex23, Μαρούσι

## alex-23

#3375 alex23 ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ


bblink1 awmn-14165-3375 nemecis

bblink2 awmn-2379-3375 trackman

bblink3 awmn-3375-6840 kxrist

bblink4 awmn-3375-1064 andreas

bblink5 awmn-3375- spiroz

router
1)10.19.150.65 mikrotik
2)10.19.150.66 psaraki



subnet: 10.19.150.0/24 

τα link ειναι με πιατα 80 cm και ngia feeder

ευχαριστώ πολυ όσους εχουν βαλει το λιθαράκι τους στον κομβο μου  ::

----------


## xbelis

Καλορίζικα τα Links
καλή συνέχεια

----------


## socrates

Καλορίζικος!

----------


## alex-23

ποστεθηκε λινκ με achille

----------


## Trackman

Μπράβο αλέξη
Αν βλεπεις και τον ysam2 ο κόμβος σου θα γίνει σούπερ!!!

----------


## Blain57

μπραβο μπραβο...

αντε να δουμε εμεις ποτε θα αξιοθουμε να βγαλουμε κιαλο...

----------


## alex-23

λογο προθηκης τετραπολου ανταπτορα στο ταρατσοpc θα υπαρχει διακοπη λειτουργειας του κομβου απο τις 16 00 μεχρι 21 00
ας ελπισουμε να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## alex-23

προστεθηκε λινκ με m0bius

----------


## alex-23

διακοπη λειτουργιας κομβου για λιγο λογο αλαγης κουτιου με hager  ::

----------


## alex-23

θα υπαρξει μικρη διακοπη στην λειτουργεια του κομβου λογο προθηκης ακομα ενος τετραπολου ανταπτορα 

απο σημερα συνδεονται με ethernet καλωδιο δυο γειτονες ο morning angel και ο mazdakias

----------


## nikolo

καλοριζικος και απο μενα ,ειχα μείνει λιγο πίσω στο μετρημα των ifs χεχεχχε  ::  ,μπραβο ωραια δουλεια!

----------


## alex-23

προστεθηκε link με RF συντομα θα το αναβαθμησουμε

λειτουργει mrtg : http://10.19.150.66/mrtg/

----------


## zabounis

Alex, παρακολούθα λίγο το link σου με τον Trackman. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την ισχύ/σήμα/rates που έχετε. To CPU load του router σου το έχεις τεστάρει. Δεν εξηγείται τέτοιο σήμα με αστάθεια και χαμηλό rate.

----------


## LimaH

Αλέξανδρε συγχαρητήρια για τα λίνκς σου.
Εντυπωσιακή η πορεία του κόμβου σου  ::  
Α... και <Χρόνια Πολλά>  ::  , με υγεία.

----------


## alex-23

ευχαριστω για τα χρονια πολλα

το link με trackman παιζει καλυτερα απο ποτε δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα  ::  

και αυτη ειναι ι αρχη limah θα βγουν και αλλα λινκς

----------


## alex-23

ο ιστος με τα 5 πιατα 7,5 μετρα (αντεχει) don't worry

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραίος !!!

'Αντε να δούμε αμα όντως αντέχουν μπας και βάλω κι εγώ πιάτα τελικά...

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με machine22 ειναι κατω μεχρι αυριο το μεσημερι επειδη ανοιγω κατι τρυπες στο κουτι hager που ειναι ο rooter (υπομονη)

----------


## ngia

> ο ιστος με τα 5 πιατα 7,5 μετρα (αντεχει) don't worry


Ανησυχούμε, ανησυχούμε.
Ο χειμώνας θα δείξει.
Ένα τρισωλήνιο αυτοστήρικτο θα ήταν βράχος.

----------


## andreas

Το ΑΡ το σηκωσες? 

Δεν του βαζεις καμια αντιριδα ακομα?  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> ο ιστος με τα 5 πιατα 7,5 μετρα (αντεχει) don't worry
> 
> 
> Ανησυχούμε, ανησυχούμε.
> Ο χειμώνας θα δείξει.
> Ένα τρισωλήνιο αυτοστήρικτο θα ήταν βράχος.


Προς αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας  ::  :
Σοβαρή εγκατάσταση, από υπερκομβούχο με μεράκι και έφεση σε ιδιοκατασκευές - πατέντες. 
Το πολύ πολύ να χρειαστείς επανα-ευθυγράμμιση στο πιάτο με τον βραχίωνα, μετά από αέρα.

Μια εβδομάδα πάνω στην ηλεκτροκόλληση το επόμενο βήμα.

Παρόλα αυτά δεν προτείνεται και σε άλλους το ίδιο setup.

----------


## alex-23

θα γινουν καποιες αλλαγες στον κομβο μεχρι το μεσημερι οποτε ισως να γινουν μικροδιακοπες

----------


## gvbest

Σημερα το πρωι πηγα στο σπιτι του alex23 για προσθηκη καρτων (λεπτομεριες θα σας πει ο ιδιος..) καθως επισης και τριων ακομα αντιριδων για μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα, και επι ευκαιριας καναμε και ενα scan να δουμε τι πιανουμε απο εκει πανω. Το scan εγινε με μια andrew 24αρα απο τι κορυφη του ιστου.
Σας παραθετω το scan

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με achile λειτουργει παρα πολυ καλ*α*

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με trackman δεν δουλευει γιατι ενα απο τα feeder που φταξαμε στο fest χαλασε και η βαση του n type και μου εμεινε στο χερι οποτε υπομονη μεχρι να το φτιαξω γιατι καποιος δεν εκανε καλη δουλεια  ::

----------


## alex-23

ο κομβος μου ειναι down  ::   ::   ::  
εκανα upgrade σε 2.9.1 ελπιζω να μην ειναι απο αυτο αν και ειχε δουλεψει 16 ωρες
δεν ειμαι σπιτι οποτε δεν μπορω να του κανω reboot αλλα αυριο μεχρι το μεσημερακι θα ειναι οκ παλι ελπιζω  ::

----------


## nvak

> ο κομβος μου ειναι down    
> εκανα upgrade σε 2.9.1 ελπιζω να μην ειναι απο αυτο αν και ειχε δουλεψει 16 ωρες
> δεν ειμαι σπιτι οποτε δεν μπορω να του κανω reboot αλλα αυριο μεχρι το μεσημερακι θα ειναι οκ παλι ελπιζω


Μην ανησυχείς δεν είναι τίποτα. Του λείπεις και έπεσε σε κατάθλιψη. 
Τα ίδια παθαίνει και ο δικός μου κάθε φορά που λείπω.  ::

----------


## enaon

Νίκο το δικό σου ειναι κακομαθημένο, ξύλο(2.8.28 ) θέλει οχι παρέα  ::

----------


## alex-23

ok ειμαι παλι up  ::

----------


## bchris

Πολυ ωραια δουλεια.
Ευγε.

Μια ερωτηση μονο: Με το θεμα των κεραυνων τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις?

----------


## alex-23

μια προσευχη να πεσει στο σπιτι του δυπλανου που ειναι λιγο πιο ψηλο  ::  
δεν πρεπει να εχω προβλημα υπαρχουν πιο ψηλα κτηρια γυρο μου και ενα ειναι αρκετα ψηλο 
θα μου πεις οτι εκεινα δεν εχουν τετοια κατασκευη στην ταρατσα τους αλλα εχουν μια κεντρικη κεραια και αυτη κανει δουλεια  :: 
στο μελλον θα βαλω αντικεραβνικη προστασια.

----------


## andreas

ολα τα διπλανα σου κτιρια θα εχoυν αντικεραβνικη προστασια., αφου ειναι εταιρειες και πολυ πιο ψηλα! 

Μην τρελενεσαι χωρις λογο  ::

----------


## alex-23

πριν απο μερικες μερες εφτιαξα μια ιδιοκατασκευη για να κανει reboot ο rooter μεσω ενος κινητου με ενα απολο τηλεφωνημα και χωρις χρεωση.
Ειχα ενα παλιο κινητο ericsson t28s και μου ηρθε η ιδεα να βαλω ενα ρελε εκει που εβγαζε ταση για την δονηση. 
Εβγαλα την δονηση και στη θεση της εβαλα ενα ρελεδακι που ανοιγει με 3.5volt μετα στους ακροδεκτες του ρελε συνδεσα το κουμπι του reset και το εχω να φορτιζει συνεχεια στην ταρατσα να δω ποσο θα αντεξει η μπαταρια στην συνεχη φορτωση  ::  

τον αριθμο δεν σας τον λεω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

Ωραίος ο MacGyver  ::  Τρελλή παντέντα δικέ μου!!! Εύγε!

----------


## papashark



----------


## machine22

Από σήμερα στον κόμβο τρέχει teamspeak server που άκουει στην 10.19.150.66. Σύντομα θα μπουν και άλλες υπηρεσίες που έχουν δρομολογηθεί.

----------


## alex-23

ειχαμε ενα μικρο προβληματακι με την βροχη και τα νερα και ....
ο router δουλευει κανονικα αλλα ο server ειχε παρει κατι νερα  ::  
πρεπει να επεσε πολυ νερο  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ειχαμε ενα μικρο προβληματακι με την βροχη και τα νερα και ....
> ο router δουλευει κανονικα αλλα ο server ειχε παρει κατι νερα  
> πρεπει να επεσε πολυ νερο


Περαστικά… εγώ έφαγα 1 σκληρό και 2 μνήμες από το ρεύμα.. πάνω κάτω πάνω κάτω… μας τα @@

----------


## alex-23

ξεπεραστηκε το προβλημα με τα νερα
λειτουργει dns 10.19.150.66 
ευχαριστω τον andrea 
nkadakis αν θελεις σου κανω host το dns σου  ::   ::   ::   ::  
πλακα κανω  ::

----------


## Trackman

Μπράβο alex

----------


## alex-23

αλλαγη του κουτιου hager με μεγαλυτερο λογο αλλαγης του router τωρα τρεχει ενας router στα 2,66mhz για να αντεχει το rooting

----------


## craven

Αυτή την στιγμή κάθομαι στο γραφείο μου στην νέα μου δουλειά που είναι κολλητά σε έναν ακάλυπτο... και στα 10 μέτρα απο εμένα βλέπω έναν ιστό με 6 πιάτΑ και μια ομνι (ψητός θα γίνω).. τι να ναι τι να ναι?...  ::  (άσχετο .. dhcp τρέχει να συνδέομαι με το 9090 μου να περνά η ώρα καμιά μέρα?  :: )

----------


## alex-23

οχι δεν τρεχει dhcp  ::  
αν δουλευεις απεναντι μου θα εισαι στιν intarget που εχουν κατι andrew στην ταρατσα τους για πες τους να ριξουν τη ισχυ  ::  αν θελεις σου δινω ip για να συνδεθεις

----------


## craven

Ναι στην intarget είμαι.. έφυγα απ την αγαπημένη μου vivodi και ήρθα εδώ  ::  για στείλε με pm info για σύνδεση  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πριν μερικές μέρες στήσαμε DHCP με τον alex στο AP if… για δες το…. Δεν το δοκιμάσαμε αλλά πρέπει να παίζει…  ::

----------


## alex-23

αυτο ειναι το traffic που περνουσε απο τον κομβο μου οταν εκανα download απο το dc
το cpuload ηταν το 50% στον p4 2,66 
οποιος δεν πιστευει ας δει το cacti

received-packets-per-second: 10007
received-bits-per-second: 75.2Mbps
sent-packets-per-second: 10006
sent-bits-per-second: 75.2Mbps

kladaki εισαι πισω  ::   ::  

νεο link με on air
και ετοιμαζεται λινκ με xrg τις επομενες μερες

----------


## nkladakis

Ανοιξα το cacti και τα graphs που είδα ειναι θλιβερά και λίγα.
Βαρονος ειναι αυτος που εχει *pas-through traffic* και οχι αυτος που το δημιουργεί μονος του. 
Αυτος που δημιουργεί μονος του trafic, είναι λιτσερονι.  ::

----------


## alex-23

> αυτο ειναι το traffic που περνουσε απο τον κομβο μου οταν εκανα download απο το dc


το ειπα ξεκαθαρα λιτσαριζα

το pas-through traffic ηταν 30 magabit τα υπολοιπα 40 τα εκανα εγω  ::

----------


## papashark

edit by sotiris
Ασχετο ποστ με το θεμα του τοπικ.

----------


## xrg

Αλέξη, ακόμα δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ.
Ενώ σε πιάνω με kismen, και μου λέει οτι είσαι στο κανάλι 4, το 'iwlist wlan1 scan' δεν σε βλέπει μέσα. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι οτι αν γυρίσω το δικό μου AP στο κανάλι 4, το βλέπει. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει..

----------


## alex-23

αυριο σου γυρναω andrew  ::   :: 

edit ετοιμος

----------


## alex-23

το interface που κοιτούσε τον Mick flemm το έχω γυρίσει στον corleone 
από corleone πάει epsilon και μετά vector
το χαλανδρι εχει οργανωθει .....

----------


## alex-23

Μόλις γύρισα από την ταράτσα τα χεριά μου είναι ακόμα βρεγμένα
Τέντωσα τις αντηρίδες όσο έπαιρναν 
Είχε πάρει κάτι νερά ο διακόπτης του reboot και έκανε συνεχεία restart 
Τα χιάστηκα γιατί άκουγα τον αέρα να σφυρίζει ανάμεσα στα πιάτα
Ετοιμαστείτε για πύργο δεν βλέπω να τον βγάζει τον χειμώνα
 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσε πάμε ygk να σου δώσει συνταγή….  ::  

Από εκεί και πέρα αυτά τα καιρικά φαινόμενα γίνονται όλο και ποιο συχνά στο Ελλάδα…  ::

----------


## xrg

> Μόλις γύρισα από την ταράτσα τα χεριά μου είναι ακόμα βρεγμένα
> Τέντωσα τις αντηρίδες όσο έπαιρναν 
> Είχε πάρει κάτι νερά ο διακόπτης του reboot και έκανε συνεχεία restart 
> Τα χιάστηκα γιατί άκουγα τον αέρα να σφυρίζει ανάμεσα στα πιάτα
> Ετοιμαστείτε για πύργο δεν βλέπω να τον βγάζει τον χειμώνα


Αυτό ταιριάζει στην κουβέντα που είχαμε. 
Bandwidth vs. Blourp! .. 
Τεσπα. Αν θές, να σε βοηθήσω να κάνουμε μαζί κατασκευές..
Το αυριανό ισχύει; στείλε pm.

----------


## alex-23

mayday mayday ο υπερκομβος δεν αντεξε τα καιρικα φαινομενα
η δαγκανα που κρατουσε τις αντιριδες πανω πανω χαλαρωσε και ο ιστος λυγισε  ::   ::  
αυτην την στιγμη που σας γραφω ισως ειναι το τελευταιο μηνυμα απο τον κομβο μου δεν νομιζω να το βγαλει το βραδυ 
nettraptor εισαι κατσικοποδαρος
ngia εισαι προφητης

ανοιχτη προσκληση για να φτιαξουμε πυργο το σαββατοκυριακο


οι κοποι μου πανε χμενοι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## m0bius

> mayday mayday ο υπερκομβος δεν αντεξε τα καιρικα φαινομενα
> η δαγκανα που κρατουσε τις αντιριδες πανω πανω χαλαρωσε και ο ιστος λυγισε   
> αυτην την στιγμη που σας γραφω ισως ειναι το τελευταιο μυνιμα απο τον κομβο μου δεν νομιζω να το βγαλει το βραδυ 
> nettraptor εισαι κατσικοποδαρος
> ngia εισαι προφητης
> 
> ανοιχτη προσκληση για να φτιαξουμε πυργο το σαββατοκυριακο
> 
> 
> οι κοποι μου πανε χμενοι


No worries boy. Θα τα φτιάξουμε όλα!  ::

----------


## papashark

> οι κοποι μου πανε χμενοι


Tίποτα δεν πάει χαμένο, απλά είναι μια ευκαιρία για βελτίωση.

Θα σου πρώτινα χωρίς βιασύνη, να τα βάλουμε κάτω να δούμε τι θα φτιάξεις σωστά.

----------


## Vigor

Πάς παίρνεις τρείς σιδεροσωλήνες πράσινες 1 1/2 ίντσας και 3 σιδεροσωλήνες 3/4 ίντσας, δανείζεσαι την ηλεκτροκόλληση απ'τον ngia, αγοράζεις καμιά κούτα ηλεκτρόδια 2.5άρια - άντε 3άρια, τροχάκι/επιπλέον δίσκο και όλα τα άλλα άστα πάνω μου...

----------


## papashark

Alex, αύριο γυρίζοντας από το στρατόπεδο, θα σου έρθω να μετρήσουμε τι μπορούμε να στήσουμε ποιό γερό. Το μεσημεράκι θα είμαι εκεί με τον achille.

----------


## alex-23

Maximum gust speed 68.5 kmh from 191° on day 24 at time 23:20  ::

----------


## nvak

Μήπως είναι καιρός να κάνουμε ομαδική για πύργους 9μετρους ?

----------


## alex-23

ο κομβος θα ειναι εκτος το σαββατοκυρικο λογο κατασκευης πυργου  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα το πω μια φορά… Άμα οι κατασκευαστές του νέου πύργου ξέρουν τι κάνουν ας το κάνουν…

Αν όχι ή είναι έστω και λίγο μπερδεμένοι με αυτό το άθλημα… καλύτερα να παραδώσεις το έργο σε έναν έμπειρο σιδερά που μπορεί να έχει φτιάξει 10αδες πύργους…

Την επόμενη φορά που χτύπα ξύλο θα πέσει κάτι, δεν θα είναι ένας ιστός 50-80 κιλών… αλλά μια κατασκευή κοντά στα 200 κιλά… και ξέρεις.... κλάψε με μάνα μου κλάψε με!

Μην κάνεις άλλη μια επιπολαιότητα… σε αυτά τα πράγματα ποια δεν παίζουν και το κόστος δεν είναι ποια σε χρήμα αλλά σε ζωές…! Οι Μεταλλικοί πύργοι από σίδερο.. είναι ένα άλλο level… better be carefull than sorry!  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Μήπως είναι καιρός να κάνουμε ομαδική για πύργους 9μετρους ?



Αυτό θα ήταν χρήσιμο για πολλούς κομβιούχους.. 
να δούμε τι δυνατότητες υπάρχουν από την αγορά για
χαμηλού κόστους πύργους αλλα σοβαρής κατασκευής.

----------


## sotiris

> Την επόμενη φορά που χτύπα ξύλο θα πέσει κάτι, δεν θα είναι ένας ιστός 50-80 κιλών… αλλά μια κατασκευή κοντά στα 200 κιλά… και ξέρεις.... κλάψε με μάνα μου κλάψε με!
> 
> Μην κάνεις άλλη μια επιπολαιότητα… σε αυτά τα πράγματα ποια δεν παίζουν και το κόστος δεν είναι ποια σε χρήμα αλλά σε ζωές…! Οι Μεταλλικοί πύργοι από σίδερο.. είναι ένα άλλο level… better be carefull than sorry!


Να συμφωνησω και να τονισω με το quote τα λεγομενα του nettraptor.

Κατα τ' αλλα να πω περαστικα στον alex, και ο επομενος ιστος να ειναι αθανατος.

----------


## lambrosk

> nettraptor εισαι κατσικοποδαρος
> ngia εισαι προφητης
> 
> ανοιχτη προσκληση για να φτιαξουμε πυργο το σαββατοκυριακο
> 
> 
> οι κοποι μου πανε χμενοι


¨Ηταν αναμενόμενο... σόρυ που το λέω έτσι άλλα τόσο μεγάλες επιφάνειες προς όλες τις πλευρές ...

Αντε μίλα με κάναν YGK, ή ξεκίνα πύργο... και με κάθετα στην πλάκα αντιρίδες όχι μόνο του πραγματικό συρματόσχοινο, όχι απλώματος....

Ευχομαι μόνο να μην σου κανε ζημιά σε εξοπλισμό!

----------


## argi

Αlex... κι εγω μαζί σου... Τίποτα δεν παει χαμένο...
Call me να κανονισουμε...

@rg!

----------


## craven

Σας έβλεπα και μακάρι να μπορούσα να ρθώ να σας βοηθήσω αφού ήμουν 15 μέτρα μακριά μόλις.. αλλά δυστυχώς είμαι στον χώρο εργασίας μου.. εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και απο βδομάδα να τον δώ μεταμορφωμένο προς το καλύτερο τον κόμβο  ::

----------


## andreas

Τι ωρα το σαββατο/κυριακη???

----------


## alex-23

lambrosk αναμενόμενο δεν ηταν ο ιστος ηταν 8 μηνες πανω 
εκτος αν ενοεις οτι επερεπε να ειχα προβλεψει οτι θα λυγιζε η δαγκανα
αλλα στα 7,5 μετρα αλλαγη δαγκανας σεν μπορεις να κανεις ειδικα οταν η σκαλα στηριζεται πανω στον ιστο και ο ιστος πανω στις αντιριδες  ::  

αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι ολα εχουν ενα οριο ζωης και αντοχης  ::  


με την βοηθεια του papashark και του achille κατευασαμε τον ιστο αφου βγαλαμε ολα τα πιατα απο πανω πρωτα 
φωτογραφιες εχει o papashark

απο αυριο αρχιζουν οι διαδικασιες κατασκευης πυργου 
nettraptor εσε τις φιλοσοφιες και ελα για βοηθεια
ngia , vigor ελπιζω να κανετε καλες κολλησεις  ::

----------


## spirosco

Αφου δεν εγινε ζημια αυτο εχει σημασια.

Αντε, και για να σε εμπνευσω κι εγω λιγο Alex, παρε μια γευση απο far west constructions

----------


## papashark

> Ηταν αναμενόμενο... σόρυ που το λέω έτσι άλλα τόσο μεγάλες επιφάνειες προς όλες τις πλευρές ...


Αναμενόμενο δεν ήταν ακριβώς.

Η σειρά των γεγονότων κατάρευσης :

1) Η υψιλότερη αντιρίδα ήταν πιασμένη σε ένα μικρό U που αγκάλιαζε τον ιστό με μια μικρή δαγκάνα και επάνω του 4 αντιρίδες.

2) Η μεγάλη ανεμοπίεση στα υψηλά πιάτα ζώρισε πολύ τις υψηλές αντιρίδες, οι οποίες δεν είχαν μεγάλη κλήση καθότι ήταν πιασμένες στα 6 μέτρα.

3) Η δαγκάνα κάτω από την μεγάλη πίεση που ασκούσε η συνιστώσα των δυνάμεων των αντιρίδων προς τα κάτω, λύγισε το πλαϊνό της μέρος (η μία πλευρά με τα δοντάκια).

4) Λυγίζοντας το πλαϊνό μέρος, μειώθηκε η διατομή της, οπότε το U απέκτησε μπόσικα

5) Με το U μπόσικο και μη έχοντας κάτι άλλο να κρατήσει το U να μην κατέβει, το U γλύστρισε προς τα κάτω, μειώνοντας την απόσταση των αντιρίδων και δίνοντας τους μπόσικα να παίξουν.

6) Ο ιστός άρχισε να ταλαντεύετε με αποτέλεσμα να ραϊση η κόλληση στα πρώτα 3 μέτρα του ιστού (ο ιστός ήταν ματισμένος εσωτερικά και όχι με εξωτερική μούφα, με ένωση σκαλωσιάς μήκους 20εκ)


Τι θα μπορούσε να είχε βοηθήσει να αποφύγει το ατύχημα :

1) δεύτερο U να συγκρατεί το πρώτο να μην γλυστρίσει

2) Ποιό ανοιχτές αντιρίδες, έστω και χρησιμοποιώντας ξάρτια

3) μια μικρή βίδα να τα κρατάει ψηλά

4) μεγαλύτερη εμπιστοσύνη στον ιστό, αν οι αντιρίδες ήταν ποιό χαμηλά, τότε ο ιστός θα άντεχε, αλλά θα άντεχαν και οι αντιρίδες που είχαν καλύτερη γωνία.

5) Να μην είχε αντιρίδες αλλά μεταλικά υποστηλώματα.


Σημειώστε ότι ο ιστός είχε 2 σετ αντιρίδες σε διαφορετικά ύψη, και συνολικά πρέπει να ήταν τουλάχιστον 8 αντιρίδες.


Πάντως ο alex-23 έχει πολύ θάρρος για να ανέβει να σώσει τον ιστό με όλο τον αέρα την νύχτα, βάζοντας πρόσθετες αντιρίδες, σχοινιά, και ανοίγοντας τες.

Πολύ σε χαίρομαι alex, μου θυμίζεις τα νιάτα μου  ::

----------


## andreas

Οταν ελεγα οτι το U θα φυγει λεγατε "το U θα φυγει? αποκλειετε..." 

Αφου δεν εσπασε κανενα αμαξι/παραθυρο παλι καλα
(αντε να βγαλεις ακρη μετα με τους γειτονες) 

*Παμε για πυργακι τωρα*

----------


## nvak

Τα πλεονεκτήματα που έχει το πυργάκι είναι ότι 
- ανεβαίνεται εύκολα 
- θέλει λιγότερες αντιρίδες λόγω της ακαμψίας του
- δεν στρίβει γύρω απο τον εαυτό του.

Και αυτό όμως στηρίζεται *αποκλειστικά* στίς αντιρίδες και δέχεται τις ίδιες δυνάμεις.
Και εδώ αν λασκάρουν οι αντιρίδες φίδι που σας έφαγε  ::

----------


## papashark

Δεν έφυγε το U. Aπλά δίπλωσε προς τα μέση η σιαγώνα. Αρκετά άτυχη στιγμή, πρώτη φορά βλέπω προς τα μέσα σιαγώνα, συνήθως ανοίγουν προς τα έξω, ειδικά άμα τις σφήξεις πολύ επάνω σε σκλήρη σωλήνα.

----------


## argi

Πάντως βλέποντας τα πιάτα και τις κεραίες κάτω σε πιάνει κάτι... κανονική αποκαθήλωση...  ::  

Άντε σύντομα πάλι πανω...

@rg!

----------


## Ygk

Κοντός ψαλμός......

εάν δε μπεί το χέρι στην τσέπη ή εάν δεν το καλοσκεφτείτε τι θα κάνετε θα την ξαναπιείτε  ::   ::   ::  
Κτυπάω ξύλο.....
Μακρυά απο μάς.......

Χωρίς να θέλω να περιαυτολογήσω  ::  το 9μετρο ούτε αντιρίδες δεν κούναγε.... 

Ολα έχουν ένα κόστος..... έτσι είναι....

Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σας.... εάν μπορώ να φανώ χρήσιμος ....

----------


## alex-23

alex is back  ::  
ολα ετοιμα σχεδον
Πολλα ευχαριστω σε οσους με βοηθησαν.Θα μπουν και τα υπολοιπα πιατα αυριο.
Ο πυργος δεν φευγει με τιποτα.Ειμαι πτωμα παω για ξεκουραση.

----------


## Vigor

Vigorstein's monster...

P.s. Αlex will post the constructors/pulling up members later I hope...

----------


## zabounis

Q σου λεβέντη μου!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Vigorstein's monster..


Με λίγη φαντασία μοιάζει σαν τεράστιο χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο.  :: 
Προτείνω να το στολίσετε με λαμπάκια και με καμιά μπάλα.
έτσι θα είναι μέσα στο πνεύμα των ημερών και θα περάσει πιο εύκολα απαρατήρητο!  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Vigorstein's monster..
> 
> 
> Με λίγη φαντασία μοιάζει σαν τεράστιο χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο. 
> Προτείνω να το στολίσετε με λαμπάκια και με καμιά μπάλα.
> έτσι θα είναι μέσα στο πνεύμα των ημερών και θα περάσει πιο εύκολα απαρατήρητο!


Θα το στολισει με πιατα..
Πολλα!!

----------


## m0bius

Φωτογραφίες από τον alex-23. Όσες τουλάχιστον δεν βγήκαν με το πάρκινσον του κουλού!  ::

----------


## m0bius

Συνέχεια...

----------


## m0bius

Και άλλες. Παρακαλείτε ο κύριος @rgi! να postαρει τη φώτο όπου γνωστά μέλη του AWMN χοροπηδάνε πάνω στον πύργο για να δούν την ανθεκτικότητα του (Επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη μέθοδος)

----------


## NetTraptor

Ένα κάπως σφίξιμο… κάτι που δεν μπόρεσα να περάσω… και ένα που μπράβο ρε παιδιά… να μα.. τι να πω… 

Μου αρέσει που σας βλέπω ΟΛΟΥΣ μαζί!

Nice work  ::

----------


## argi

Με αυτά που είδα όλες τις μέρες λέω ευθαρσώς ότι ο ιστός  ΠΥΡΓΟΣ του alex-23 μας ενώνει... Καλοζίρικος και ακλόνητος...  ::   ::   ::  

Πόσα πιάτα χωράνε πάνω alex... ? Γιατί εγώ λέω καμια 15αριά χαλαρά χωράνε  ::  

Οι φωτό θα περιμένουν γιατί κάπου ξεχασα την μηχανή και πρέπει να την πάρω πίσω... Βεβαιώνω πάντως ότι είναι αληθεια η δήλωση του m0bius...

@rg!

edit: διορθωση οχι ιστος... ΠΥΡΓΟΣ

----------


## Cha0s

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους!

Άψογη δουλειά!


Απορία: Πόσο κόστισε το όλο εγχείρημα;

----------


## alex-23

Είμαι αρκετά εξουθενωμένος αλλά είμαι αρκετά χαρούμενος γιατί μετά από μια εβδομάδα ο κόμβος είναι όπως πρώτα και καλυτέρα 
Την προηγουμένη πέμπτη ο παλιό ιστός λύγισε έτσι την Παρασκευή άρχισε η αποκαθήλωση μαζί με papashark και achille
Το Σάββατο το πρωί κατά τις 9 πήραμε τους σωλήνες κουβαλώντας τους για 1km με τα χεριά 3 δρομολόγια
Μετά τούς ανεβάσαμε στην ταράτσα και αρχίσαμε κοψίματα (ngia) κολλήματα (vigor) 
Κατά τις 5 και αφού είχαμε κουραστεί αρκετά ανανεώσαμε το ραντεβού για την συνέχιση της κατασκευης του πύργου
Την Κυριακή πάλι κατά τις 9 αρχίσαμε τις δουλειές 
Το μεσημεράκι εμφανιστήκαν μερικοί σαμποτερ για να μας χαλάσουν τον πύργο (kladakis) αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν 
Κατά τις 6 τελειώσαμε τον πύργο (ο vigor είχε καεί στο πρόσωπο από την ηλεκτροκολληση που έκανε για δυο μέρες ασταμάτητα) ακολούθησε φαγητό γιατί μας είχε κόψει η πεινα
Την δευτερα αρχησα να βαφω τον πυργο την τρητη τελειοσα το βαψημο (δυο χερια μηνιο στις κολλησεις και δυο χερια ασπρη μπογια τους σωληνες)
Εφτασε η τεταρτη η μεγαλη ωρα να σηκωθει ο πυργος που χρειαστηκαν 10 ατομα
(mobius,corleone,machine22,vigor,achille,papashark,andreas,mazdatos,my father,alex23)
Τον σηκωσαμε αρκετα ευκολα γιατι το ειχαμε δεσει με σχοινια και από πισω
Την πεμπτη το πρωι μαζι με τον xrg στην αρχή κεντράραμε μερικά πιάτα και μέχρι το βραδύ όλα τα λινκ είχαν βγει(αντιμετωπίσαμε ένα πρόβλημα με τις cm9 λόγω υγρασίας πιθανών αλλά καθαρίσαμε τις επαφές με βαμβάκι και οινόπνευμα και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα (για μια εβδομάδα ο router ήταν πάνω στην ταράτσα και δεν δούλευε οπότε ίσως από εκεί είναι η υγρασία)

Το κοστος ηταν γυρο στα 200 ευρω

Τέλος θέλω να ευχαριστήσω για ακόμα μια φορά τα παιδιά που με βοηθήσαν 
Το awmn μας ενώνει

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο η καλύτερη ομαδικότητα αρκετόν καιρό , χωρίς προκαταλήψεις , κλικες κλπ.... ΕΤΣΙ, αυτό είναι το ΠΝΕΥΜΑ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Αναμφισβήτητα ένα από τα καλύτερα highlights του awmn!

----------


## lambrosk

Βάλτε και φωτό μέρα με τα interface απάνω...  ::

----------


## acoul

Αυτό που έγινε στου alex23 δείχνει τη δύναμη του ομαδικού πνεύματος που μπορεί να σηκώσει πύργους εκεί που μόνοι μας δεν θα το καταφέρναμε ποτέ... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ: Wireless,Internet

----------


## ngia

Μέταλλο:
3 σωλήνες 1.5", 7 σωλήνες 3/4", όλες βαρέως τύπου, τρία κιλά ηλεκτρόδια 2μμ, 172 κολλήσεις, καμιά 100αριά κιλά βάρος όλο μαζί.

Τα σκαλιά είχαν μήκος 55cm, αρκετά φαρδιά ώστε νανεβαίνει κανείς και να έχει βάση ο πύργος να πατήσει. Η απόσταση μεταξύ τους 50cm.
Η αρχικές κολλήσεις γίνονται με τα σίδερα σε όρθια θέση ώστε να γίνει σωστό αλφάδιασμα.

Ένα λάθος που έγινε είναι ότι τα ενδιάμεσα σκαλιά στην τρίτη πλευρά έγιναν ενώ ήταν ο πύργος ξαπλωτός και λύγιζε από το ίδιο του το βάρος. Το σωστό είναι οι κολλήσεις σε μια πλευρά να γίνονται όταν αυτή είναι είτε παράλληλη στο έδαφος ή όρθια.

Την πραγματική ακαμψία τη δίνουν τα διαγώνια σίδερα. Χωρίς αυτά ο πύργος ταλαντώνει ακόμα και με μικρές δυνάμεις. Αυτά πρέπει να γίνονται με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε στο ίδιο διαμέρισμα να μην ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους, ενώ να συνεχίζουν από το ένα στο επόμενο διαμέρισμα.
Από τα διαγώνια θα μπορούσαν να παραληφούν τα μισά χωρίς να υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά.
Το ώφελος από το δικτύωμα είναι ότι η κατασκευή αποκτά πραγματική ακαμψία, ακόμα και με 6 άτομα στο κέντρο του να χοροπηδάνε, ο πύργος δεν ταλαντώνονταν-σε εγκάρσια δύναμη.

Η ακαμψία του σε συνδιασμό με δυνατά στηρίγματα, σημαίνει ότι ο πύργος δεν ταλαντώνει. Οι ταλαντώσεις είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα αφού με κατάλληλη διέγερση γίνεται συντονισμός και οι δυνάμεις που αναπτύσσονται είναι πλέον πολλαπλάσιες.
αυτός ήταν άλλοστε ο λόγος που ο προηγούμενος ιστός κατάρρευσε (ριπές ανέμου και έντονη ταλάντωση του)

Αϊντε και στον επόμενο τώρα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ρε αθεοφοβοί; Κολλήσατε τόσες συνδέσεις; Πόση ώρα σας πήρε;

----------


## Vigor

> Το* Σάββατο το πρωί κατά τις 9* πήραμε τους σωλήνες κουβαλώντας τους για 1km με τα χεριά 3 δρομολόγια 
> Μετά τούς ανεβάσαμε στην ταράτσα και αρχίσαμε κοψίματα (ngia) κολλήματα (vigor) 
> Κατά τις 5 και αφού είχαμε κουραστεί αρκετά ανανεώσαμε το ραντεβού για την συνέχιση της κατασκευης του πύργου 
> *Την Κυριακή πάλι κατά τις* 9 αρχίσαμε τις δουλειές 
> Το μεσημεράκι εμφανιστήκαν μερικοί σαμποτερ για να μας χαλάσουν τον πύργο (kladakis) αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν 
> *Κατά τις 6 τελειώσαμε τον πύργο* (ο vigor είχε καεί στο πρόσωπο από την ηλεκτροκολληση που έκανε για δυο μέρες ασταμάτητα) ακολούθησε φαγητό γιατί μας είχε κόψει η πεινα.

----------


## Acinonyx

LOOOOOL! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά τώρα Vigor.

----------


## klis13

συγχαρητίρια σε όλους σας κανατε πολυ καλη δουλεία

ομαδικό πνεύμα που σπανια συναντάμε...

----------


## papashark

> LOOOOOL! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά τώρα Vigor.



Θα έχει φάει τσόκαρο σπίτι από την καλή του που πήγε για ΣΚΙ όλο το ΣΚ και δεν την πήρε μαζί του.....  ::  

Αν τον βλέπατε είναι σαν να είχε καει στο ΣΚΙ, είχε το κλασσικό άσπρο της μάσκας του ΣΚΙ και γύρω γύρω το εγκαυματάκι του (στο ΣΚΙ παθαίνεις εγκαύματα από τον ήλιο, καθότι δεν σε βαράει μόνο η ήλιος αλλά και οι ανακλάσεις του από χιόνι).

----------


## argi

Kαι οι φωτό για του λόγου το αληθές... 

@rg!

----------


## argi

Kαι η καλύτερη....

@rg!

----------


## nikpet

> Kαι η καλύτερη....
> 
> @rg!



Καλά είστε απίστευτοι...

Αφήσατε τον Vigor να κάνει όλη τη δουλειά, και εσείς ποζάρατε στον φακό;

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ακόμα και σε αυτή το Photo, ο Vigor κολλάει!!!!!


Well done!!!

Άξιοι όλοι σας!!!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και πάλι μπράβο… ζηλεύω καθότι είμαι πηγμένος… ελπίζω να τα πούμε μέσα στο ΣΚ…  ::  

Ανανεώνουμε το ραντεβού για πύργους στους Αγ. Αποστόλους… έχουμε άπλετο χώρο και ανάγκη για Πύργο και εκεί… το κατάστημα κερνάει σωλήνες και κολλήσεις ….. και φυσικά φαΐ…(όχι σαν κάτι άλλους….  ::  ) μπύρες κήπο … wifing και άντε… και μια ακόμα ζεύξη με Εύβοια… Εν καιρό….

Vigor μορφή… για σου ρε Abdul… σου πάει το μαύρισμα…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αναμφισβήτητα ένα από τα καλύτερα highlights του awmn!


Στο επόμενο video clip με εγκαταστάσεις του awmn θα είναι must!!!

*Μπράβο* γι αυτό που καταφέρατε με ομαδική δουλειά!

----------


## nvak

Ο Νικήτας έκοψε όλα εκείνα τα σίδερα με τα χέρια ?  ::   ::  

Αν χρειασθεί να το ξανακάνετε πέστε μου. Υπάρχει πριόνι και πρέσσα. 
( τα σωληνάκια καλό είναι να γίνονται πλακέ στις άκρες για ευκολότερο κόλλημα )

----------


## alex-23

τις άκρες τις τροχίζαμε και τους κάναμε μια καμπύλη για να εφάπτεται με τον στρογγυλό σωλήνα 1/5ιντσας

----------


## andreas

btw, ποτε 2 ηλεκτροκολησεις στην ιδια μπαλαντεζα! 
Την λιωσαμε  ::  (κυριολεκτικα)

----------


## lambrosk

> Βάλτε και φωτό μέρα με τα interface απάνω...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Συγχαρητίρια κι από εμένα παιδιά, πάντα τέτοια !!!  ::

----------


## alex-23

ο πυργος με τα πιατα πανω και ενα περιστερι πανω πανω  ::

----------


## argi

> btw, ποτε 2 ηλεκτροκολησεις στην ιδια μπαλαντεζα! 
> Την λιωσαμε  (κυριολεκτικα)


Εκεί το λάθος είναι ότι όταν το φορτίο ειναι μεγάλο (συνήθως >750 ή >1000W) η μπαλαντέζα πρέπει να είναι πλήρως εκτεταμένη/ξετυλιγμένη ακόμα και αν δεν χρειάζεται...

Ήταν όμως πραγματικό meltdown... ένα απο τα λαθάκια που ευτυχώς ήταν αστείο (αν και θα μπορούσε και να μην ειναι...)

@rg!

----------


## nkladakis

alex γιατι έβαλες το όνομα του κόμβου μου στα πιάτα σου?
απο θαυμασμό?

----------


## argi

> ο πυργος με τα πιατα πανω και ενα περιστερι πανω πανω


To περιστέρι είναι αξεσουάρ??? το κόκκινο φωτάκι για τα αεροπλάνα που είναι ...? Και πάλι καλορίζικος...

@rg!

----------


## argi

> alex γιατι έβαλες το όνομα του κόμβου μου στα πιάτα σου?
> απο θαυμασμό?


Κλαδακη... άλλoς είναι πια ο βαρώνος της περιοχής, άλλος πρέπει να πάρει και το όνομα  ::   ::   ::  

Άσε που περιμένει να βγαλεις αυτοκολλητα για να τα καλύψει  ::  

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

> Ήταν όμως πραγματικό meltdown... ένα απο τα λαθάκια που ευτυχώς ήταν αστείο (αν και θα μπορούσε και να μην ειναι...)


_H στενοκεφαλιά ορισμένων ανταμοίφθηκε_...  ::  

Listen to old Vigor, I may say...

----------


## nikpet

> alex γιατι έβαλες το όνομα του κόμβου μου στα πιάτα σου?
> απο θαυμασμό?


lol

Μίλησε ο υποκόμβος... 


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

> alex γιατι έβαλες το όνομα του κόμβου μου στα πιάτα σου?
> απο θαυμασμό?


Προς το παρών θαύμασε εσύ τον πύργο

Υποκομβος και υποκομος έχει γίνει από βαρόνος ο Κλαδικής

----------


## jungle traveller

Αλεξανδρε καλοριζικος καλα λινκ!!Τωρα ειδα τις φωτογραφιες.Θα περασω να τον δω και απο κοντα.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> ο πυργος με τα πιατα πανω και ενα περιστερι πανω πανω


Οποτε έχεις χρόνο σήκωσε και καλές με ολοκληρωμένη την κατασκευη και τα interfaces πως πιάνουν απάνω στον πύργο κλπ...  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

σε περιμενω να το δεις και απο κοντα οι φωτογραφιες δεν λενε και πολλα

----------


## lambrosk

> σε περιμενω να το δεις και απο κοντα οι φωτογραφιες δεν λενε και πολλα


Όποτε εχεις χρόνο και αμάξι (δυστυχώς με πέρνετε και με επιστρέφετε στην κατάσταση που είμαι...  ::  ) εγω έρχομαι και σου κάνω δικό μου φωτο ρεπορτάζ.  ::

----------


## nodas

εδω η συνεχεια
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17387&start=30

----------


## acoul

Κανένα νέο από τον θρυλικό πύργο ... ??

----------


## alex-23

καλες γιορτες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Μια φωτογραφια που κατα τυχη βρεθηκε στο κινητο μου..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο!!! Πρέπει να είναι ο πρώτος χριστουγεννιάτικος ιστός.

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο....εαν δεν ξεγελάει η φωτογραφία...το πάνω μέρος του ιστού, στην μεριά του Αλεξ και πιο ψηλά από την διαγώνια αντιρρίδα...έχει πάρει κλίση;

----------


## socrates

Ωραίος ο Sir ALex!!!!!

----------


## dti

> καλες γιορτες


*Ωραίος!*

Τό 'πα




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Vigorstein's monster..
> 
> 
> Με λίγη φαντασία μοιάζει σαν τεράστιο χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο. 
> Προτείνω να το στολίσετε με λαμπάκια και με καμιά μπάλα.
> έτσι θα είναι μέσα στο πνεύμα των ημερών και θα περάσει πιο εύκολα απαρατήρητο!


και τό κανες!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

ΑΑΑ και εγω εβαλα λιγα πραγματα στο δεντρο μου ομως...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

O ναργιλές δίπλα απ'το Χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο μ'αρέσει  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

στα να πανε ειναι τεραστιος και πρεπει να ειναι και γαματος απλα δν εχει τυχει να του βαλουμε καπνο...  ::   ::

----------


## Εpsilon

αλεξ τι ωρα εβαλες λαμπακια σου????????  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

4-5 αλλα ειχα και παρεα  ::

----------


## kxrist

Και μια από την ταράτσα μου  ::

----------


## alex-23

κανε ζοομ  ::

----------


## nkladakis

To alex23 - mobius εχει packet loss. Δείτε ρε παιδια.

----------


## alex-23

για κανε ενα quote να το δω και εγω γιατι απο εδω ολα ειναι οκ υποκομε  ::

----------


## nkladakis

τωρα ειναι οκ

----------


## m0bius

Εγώ δεν βλέπω packet loss εδω.

http://monitor.mobius.awmn/graph_ima...end=1136029808

----------


## alex-23

προσπαθει να σαμποταρει τον κομβο μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

σημερα εκανα ενα scan απο ολα τα interface μου και ειδα οτι η μπαντα των 5ghz ειναι ακομα αρκετα καθαρη γιατι δεν επιασα κανενα αλο λινκ εκτος απο τα δικα μου και 3 αλλα των (corleone,zabounis,achille)
δηλαδη εκτος του awmn δεν επιασα τιποτα  ::  

επισης ρυθμισα και την ισχυ οπου επρεπε  ::

----------


## sotiris

> σημερα εκανα ενα scan απο ολα τα interface μου και ειδα οτι η μπαντα των 5ghz ειναι ακομα αρκετα καθαρη γιατι δεν επιασα κανενα αλο λινκ εκτος απο τα δικα μου και 3 αλλα των (corleone,zabounis,achille)
> δηλαδη εκτος του awmn δεν επιασα τιποτα


Δεν ειναι φυσικο αυτο δηλαδη?

Ας δουμε τα δεδομενα....
το αμδα κατα πλειοψηφια λειτουργει στα 5 γιγα.
το ολο θεμα με τα 5 γιγα δεν εχει ακομη ξεκαθαρισει νομοθετικα στην Ελλαδα, ολοι περιμενουμε τον νεο νομο.
δεν υπαρχει αλλο ερασιτεχνικο μη κερδοσκοπικο δικτυο στην Αθηνα που να πλησιαζει εστω και λιγο το ευρος του αμδα.
κανενας αλλος δεν θα σηκωσει δικτυο στα 5 πριν ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο, σκεπτομενος την ΕΕΤΤ.
με οσους βλεπεσαι εχεις βγαλει ήδη λινκ.

----------


## zabounis

Σήμερα έκανα κι εγώ scan alex και σε βρήκα κι εγώ...  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18049&highlight=

----------


## alex-23

φυσικο ειναι αλλα θα μπορουσε και να μην ειναι ετσι 
θα μπορουσαν να υπαρχουν και αλλα δικτυα στα 5ghz εκτος απο το awmn
εγω το αναφερω σαν γεγονος το οτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα ασυρματα σε α  ::

----------


## sotiris

Εφοσον στην Αθηνα υπήρχε και αλλο ερασιτεχνικο δικτυο θα μπορουσε ναι.

Αλλα δεν νομιζω καμια εταιρεια/φορεας/οργανισμος να κανει κατι στα 5 πριν βγει ο νεος νομος.

Οποτε ουσιαστικα ακομη ειμαστε μονοι μας.

----------


## alex-23

αυτη ειναι η εικονα του mikrotik router με 33 μερες uptime  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Θες την πρώτη φράση που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό…???.....................................................................

“Κάνε ένα Back up!!!!”  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

μηπως εχεις πολλες εγραφες στην cf σου?

----------


## alex-23

ειναι cf αλλα σκληρος δισκος

----------


## alex-23

αυτες οι δυο mac προσπαθουν να συνδεθουν στο λινκ μου με τον xrg 
ευτυχως εβαλα mac filter  ::  

00:05:4E:4E :: 2:12  ::  
00:12:0E:20:86:84  ::

----------


## alex-23

παλι το ιδιο πραγμα και σημερα με διαφορετικη mac 00:0E:35 :: 6:24:15  ::  
που θα παει θα του τελειωσουν οι καρτες  ::  
εκτος εν αλαζει mac στην καρτα του με καποιο προγραμμα  ::

----------


## wolverine

Αφού είναι bb γιατί δεν βάζεις να απορρίπτει όλες τις mac εκτός αυτής του xrg?

----------


## alex-23

για να εχει ενδιαφερον  :: 

Υ.Γ. τελικα ετσι το εκανα  ::

----------


## alex-23

ο πυργος αντεχει  ::  
ολη την νυχτα δεν εκλεισα ματι εβλεπα το ΤΕΛΟΣ να ερχεται  ::   ::  

τελικα εκανα και ενα reboot στο mikrotik και εχασα το uptime 43 days  ::   :: 

για καποιο λογο καθε μερα που περναγε μου ετρωγε και απο λιγο ram
ετσι απο εκει που επρεπε να ειχε ελευθερα 227 mb ram ειχε μετα απο 43 ημερες 168 mb ram  ::   ::

----------


## machine22

Καλά, το uptime σε πείραξε? Να χαίρεσαι που ακόμα είσαι up.
πάντως πως γίνετε όταν βρέχει ή τώρα που χιονίζει να βελτιώνεται το σήμα στο link μας δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## andreas

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=231658#231658
(δεν ξερω βεβαια αμα το ελεγε σοβαρα ή εκανε πλακα)

----------


## xrg

Γειά σου Sir-Alex!!  :: 

Από τα logs μου, εκτός από μία διακοπή που μου έκανε reboot, δεν είδα το παραμικρό στο link!

Εσύ κι ο Connery με τους πύργους στη Σκωτία..

----------


## ngia

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=231658#231658
> (δεν ξερω βεβαια αμα το ελεγε σοβαρα ή εκανε πλακα)


αλήθεια

----------


## dti

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ οτι είδα τουλάχιστον 1-2 db καλύτερο σήμα!
Και πριν 2 χρόνια που το είχε στρώσει στην Αθήνα, πάλι είχαμε παρατηρήσει σαφή βελτίωση (η οποία ήταν πιο αισθητή όταν παίζαμε στα 2.4 GHz).

----------


## dti

> ο πυργος αντεχει  
> ολη την νυχτα δεν εκλεισα ματι εβλεπα το ΤΕΛΟΣ να ερχεται


Σίγουρα τα 8-9 μπωφόρ που είχε κατά διαστήματα, ήταν το καλύτερο crash test, τόσο για τους ιστούς όσο και για το δίκτυο γενικότερα.
Παρατήρησα οτι χθες το βράδυ φαίνονταν στο nagios κάπου 25 κόμβοι κάτω, ενώ σήμερα το πρωί ήταν οι διπλάσιοι σχεδόν... ::  
Εμένα μου κόλλησε το bgp κατά τις 2:30...
Από τα links μου χάθηκε ο onair (μάλλον σ' αυτόν οφείλεται η διακοπή), όλα τ' άλλα έπαιζαν κανονικά.

----------


## apollonas

Έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό υγρασίας (περίπου 90%) και διευκολύνει την διάδοση του σήματος.

----------


## andreas

το νερο δεν απορροφαει ακτινοβολια?

οποτε εχουμε φαινομενικα καλυτερο σημα επειδη το ολοκληρωμενο μετραει περισσοτερο αλλα στην πραξη χειροτερο απο την απορροφηση του χιονιου?
(ή λεω βλακειες  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## xrg

Η εξήγηση είναι απλή και δίνεται από την ηλεκτρονική θεωρία:
Ο θόρυβος, τόσο στον αέρα όσο και στους ημιαγωγούς/αντιστάσεις, είναι ανάλογος της θερμοκρασίας. Όταν πέφτει η θερμοκρασία, όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά βελτιώνουν το SNR.
Noise level=-94 dBm
Χτές είδα και -100dBm, κάτι που δεν είχα ξαναδεί.. (αν και εμένα δεν είναι 'στο κρύο' ο Η/Υ)

----------


## ngia

> το νερο δεν απορροφαει ακτινοβολια?
> 
> οποτε εχουμε φαινομενικα καλυτερο σημα επειδη το ολοκληρωμενο μετραει περισσοτερο αλλα στην πραξη χειροτερο απο την απορροφηση του χιονιου?
> (ή λεω βλακειες    )


Βροχή, χιόνι, ομίχλη, προκαλούν απορρόφηση, σκέδαση της ακτινοβολίας, αλλά σε υψηλές συχνότητες >10, 20, 40GHz αντίστοιχα.
Στις δικές μας συχνότητες δεν επηρεάζουν καθόλου.

Πράγματα που αλλάζουν είναι:
Μεγαλύτερη υγρασία, μεγαλύτερος δέικτης διάθλασης ατμόσφαιρας (πιο πυκνή) άρα μικρότερη ταχύτητα διάδοσης του RF (απειροελάχιστη p.x 1ppm)
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το σήμα διαδίδεται με μεγαλύτερη καμπυλότητα (το σήμα στην ατμόσφαιρα δεν διαδίδεται ευθύγραμμα , κάνει μια ελαφρή καμπύλη προς τα πάνω). αυτό μπο΄ρει να έχει αποτέλεσμα, να ξεπερνιέται ευκολότερα κάποιο εμπόδιο ανάμεσα με αποτέλεσμα να μεγαλώνει η ανοχή της χώνης fresnel με αποτέλεσμα να μικραίνουν οι απώλειες που αυτή προκαλεί.
Μικρότερη θερμοκρασία, λιγότερος θόρυβος από τα ηλεκτρονικά της κάρτας, άρα βελτίωση του SNR.
Ανακλάσεις του σήματος στην περίπτωση που έχει πιάσει πάγος (όχι χιόνι)
Πάγος μπροστά στα feeder, άρα απώλειες
Βλάβη ηλεκτρονικών λόγω υψηλής υγρασίας
Βλάβη δίσκων λόγω χαμηλής θαρμοκρασίας (πρέπει >5C) , υψηλής υγρασίας.

Το καλύτερο σήμα οφείλεται μάλλον σε σφάλμα μέτρησης της κάρτας.

----------


## apollonas

Κάποιο ποσοστό της ακτινοβολίας πράγματι απορροφάται απ'το νερό αλλά το υπόλοιπο μπορεί και διαδίδεται πιό γρήγορα γιατί 'πατάει' σε νερό και όχι στον αέρα. Βέβαια αυτό ισχύει για μικρά πακέτα δεδομένων γιατί όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεγάλα πακέτα τα πράγματα αντιστρέφονται λόγω της απορρόφησης.

----------


## ngia

όχι, οι απώλειες είναι δέκατα του dB και μάλιστα όταν βρέχει πολύ

δες τα πινακάκια εδώ
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17026

----------


## stafan

> παλι το ιδιο πραγμα και σημερα με διαφορετικη mac 00:0E:356:24:15  
> που θα παει θα του τελειωσουν οι καρτες  
> εκτος εν αλαζει mac στην καρτα του με καποιο προγραμμα


Υπόψη, στο Mtik αλλάζει πανεύκολα η MAC  ::

----------


## alex-23

μερικες φωτογραφιες sno*w*ifi  ::

----------


## andreas

καποια πήγαν εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18646
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18646

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με machine22 δεν δουλευει αφου δεν επαιρνα κανενα route απο το bgp μαλλον κατι σκαλιζει παλι  ::

----------


## machine22

Ξεχασμένο comment στο bgpd.conf από προχτές.

----------


## alex-23

οκ το λινκ επανηλθε

----------


## alex-23

νεο λινκ με kxrist που πιανει 24 megabit  ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Αλέξανδρε οραίο το πυργάκι σου μου αρέσει πολύ σου προτείνω μονώση τον feeder by zabounis 
Με την πρώτη ευκερία θα ΄κάνω και τα δικά μου!!
Επίσης έκανα μια αναδρομή από την πρώτη ως ην τελευταία σελίδα το κόμβου σου και διαπίστωσα ότι όλα μου φαίνονται παραμυθένια!!!
Μπράβο αυτα είναι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex-23

thaks trackman 
πρεπει να βελτιωσουμε και λιγο το λινκ μας απο ταχυτητα καλα παει αλλα απο σημα  ::  
φανταρακι  ::

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με andreas βελτιωθηκε πιανει 22 megabit
εχει βγει η ομνι για 1 εβδομαδα γιατι την εχει ο jngle traveller
o router εχει 34 μερες uptime 
οταν δεν τα πειραζεις ολα παιζουν καλα 
συντομα το λινκ με xrg θα γινει a 
ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος με την αναπτυξη της περιοχης μια ματια στη wind και θα δειτε μια σειρα απο κομβους και λινκς 
μακαρι ολες οι περιοχες να ειχαν τετοια αναπτυξη


κατα τα αλλα ηρεμια και απολαμβανουμε τα αγαθα που αποκτησαμε  ::

----------


## machine22

> το λινκ με andreas βελτιωθηκε πιανει 22 megabit


Επιτέλους, έτοιμος ήμουν…..

----------


## andreas

τι εννοεις???

----------


## alex-23

μαλλον εννοει οτι ειχε καταλαβει οτι το λινκ δεν επαιζε και τοσο καλα τελευταια αλλα τωρα παιζει αψογα  ::   ::

----------


## machine22

Ανδρέα εννοώ ότι μερικές φορές η μεταξύ μας ταχύτητα ήταν σε τέτοια χάλια (Και ήμουνα έτοιμος να σας τα ψάλλω  ::  ) που νοσταλγούσα την εποχή που απέχαμε 3 hop και παίζαμε σε b. Τώρα όμως είναι τζάμι.

----------


## andreas

αφου εκανες οτι εκανες το ψοφησες!  ::  
ειπαμε αλλα οχι και ετσι

----------


## machine22

ε??????? τι έκανα?

----------


## sotiris

Νομίζω ότι τώρα είναι η στιγμή της απόλαυσης ενός καλού και γρήγορου λινκ....μην το χαλάσουμε με κουβέντες (Ελληνική παράδοση ετών).

----------


## alex-23

σημερα εγινε διακοπη απο την ΔΕΗ και εχασα το up time 44 ημερες  ::  
καλυτερα για να βαλω καμια cm9 πανω  ::

----------


## kxrist

ναι, ναι φόρτωσε, πάμε για νέα λινκ.......  ::

----------


## fallen

Πόσα link θές να έχεις βρε Alex?

----------


## alex-23

βασικα θελω μα βγαλω 2 ακομα ενα με ηρακλειο κρητης και ενα με Ιασμο Κομοτηνης  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

καλα να περνας fallen  ::

----------


## alex-23

εκανα μερικες αλλαγες στον πυργο εβαλα μερικα "μπρατσα" ετσι ωστε τα πιατα να παιρνουν περισσοτερη κλιση και να μπορω στο ιδιο υψος να βαλω αλλο ενα πιατο  ::  
προσπαθουμε να κανουμε το λινκ με τον xrg a αλλα επειδη δεν εχει mikrotik δυσκολευεται  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kxrist

μόνο ένα ? οικονομία στις cm9 κάνεις ? πιστεύω ότι χωράει άνετα άλλα 3 !  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> εκανα μερικες αλλαγες στον πυργο εβαλα μερικα "μπρατσα" ετσι ωστε τα πιατα να παιρνουν περισσοτερη κλιση και να μπορω στο ιδιο υψος να βαλω αλλο ενα πιατο  
> προσπαθουμε να κανουμε το λινκ με τον xrg a αλλα επειδη δεν εχει mikrotik δυσκολευεται



Βαλε το πιάτο ανέβα πιες 20 καφέδες κάνε 2 fest και όταν θα κεντράρετε αυτός σίγουρα θα κάνει compile το τελευταίο CSV  ::

----------


## xrg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> εκανα μερικες αλλαγες στον πυργο εβαλα μερικα "μπρατσα" ετσι ωστε τα πιατα να παιρνουν περισσοτερη κλιση και να μπορω στο ιδιο υψος να βαλω αλλο ενα πιατο  
> προσπαθουμε να κανουμε το λινκ με τον xrg a αλλα επειδη δεν εχει mikrotik δυσκολευεται   
> 
> 
> 
> Βαλε το πιάτο ανέβα πιες 20 καφέδες κάνε 2 fest και όταν θα κεντράρετε αυτός σίγουρα θα κάνει compile το τελευταίο CSV


Επειδή κυκλοφορούν φήμες: (για την ιστορία) εγώ κέντραρα πρώτος. Ο alex μου είπε οτι δεν μπορούσε, αφού ήθελε μηχάνημα με windoze στην ταράτσα για να δουλέψει (εμένα μου έφτανε μία σειριακή κονσόλα).
Τώρα, υπάρχει ακόμα ένα πρόβλημα στο software μου. Ναί, θα κάνω compile, αλλά θα είναι από svn..

----------


## NetTraptor

> svn..


Ναι αυτό… svn, cvs, csv. Πως γίνεται το μυαλό σου κουλουβάχατα όταν παράλληλα κάνεις για 10τη φορά import tables σε μια βάση από σμπαράλια προμηθευτών εε?  ::

----------


## xrg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xrg
> 
> svn..
> 
> 
> Ναι αυτό… svn, cvs, csv. Πως γίνεται το μυαλό σου κουλουβάχατα όταν παράλληλα κάνεις για 10τη φορά import tables σε μια βάση από σμπαράλια προμηθευτών εε?


Ούπς, καρφώθηκες!  ::

----------


## alex-23

προστεθηκε αλλος ενας τετραπλος ανταπτορας ετσι τωρα εχω 3  ::  
ακομα δεν εχω παρει καρτες cm9 για τον τετραπλο ανταπτορα  ::

----------


## alex-23

αυριο το απογευμα θα υπαρξει διακοπη για 4 ωρες στο λινκ achile - alex23
σημερα κεντραραμε με τον corleone το λινκ ειναι παρα πολυ καλο  ::

----------


## alex-23

τα κεφαλια μεσα παω ταρατσα 
θα βαλω αλλον εναν τετραπλο ανταπτορα προσφορα του achille

----------


## alex-23

Θέλω να πω ένα ευχαριστώ στον Andreas που με έχει βοηθήσει να κεντράρω τα λινκ μου μέσω του κινητού τηλεφώνου
Επίσης ένα ευχαριστώ στον nettraptor που οπότε είχα ένα πρόβλημα αυτός ήταν πρόθυμος και υπομονετικός για να βρούμε την άκρη
Και γενικά ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους έχουν βοηθήσει κατά καιρούς ο κάθε ένας με τον τρόπο του 

Μετά το κατέβασμα του κόμβου του achille κάποιος έπρεπε να πάρει τα λινκ του και επειδή οι γύρω κόμβοι δεν ενδιαφέρονται και επειδή μερικοί είναι βολεμένοι και δεν θέλουν άλλα λίνκ, πήρα εγώ αρκετά από τα λινκ του achille (μένει το λινκ με panoramix αλλά επειδή δεν τον βλέπει ούτε ο corleone ούτε και εγώ θα το πάρει ο xrg)

Παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία με το πώς είναι τώρα ο κόμβος που γίνεται χαμός με τις κάρτες

----------


## alex-23

σε λιγο δεν θα χωρανε  ::

----------


## acoul

16 x 802.11a σε ένα PC φοβάμαι ότι το PCI bus θα πρέπει να είναι το bottleneck ... νομίζω ότι ο κόμβος θα πρέπει να μετονομαστεί σε Xtreme ... !!  ::

----------


## dti

Είναι ο νέος τρόπος μετάβασης σε κοινό AS!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> ... νομίζω ότι ο κόμβος θα πρέπει να μετονομαστεί σε Xtreme ... !!


και ο παλιός Xtreme τι θα γίνει ?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε εσυ πρέπει να τον ονομασεις τον κόμβο:
ΑΕΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΤΗ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

καπου κολλησε για kenan!!
Ειμαι ακομα διαθεσιμος για το λινκ!!

E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert 10.26.142.1

Tracing route to 10.26.142.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 19 ms 1 ms <1 ms freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-freenet.nemecis [10.26.137.242]
3 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-nemecis.achille.awmn [10.26.123.82]
4 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.26.123.83
5 38 ms 2 ms 17 ms 10.19.150.14
6 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.26.123.83
7 29 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.19.150.14
8 5 ms 48 ms 2 ms 10.26.123.83
9 64 ms 5 ms 7 ms 10.19.150.14
10 103 ms 26 ms 6 ms 10.26.123.83
11 38 ms 38 ms 6 ms 10.19.150.14
12 56 ms 5 ms * 10.26.123.83
13 12 ms 12 ms 5 ms 10.19.150.14
14 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.26.123.83
15 46 ms 92 ms 7 ms 10.19.150.14
16 6 ms 7 ms 7 ms 10.26.123.83
17 11 ms 16 ms 47 ms 10.19.150.14
^C

----------


## alex-23

freenet
κανε trace στην 10.26.142.65 που ειναι ο router του.
η ip που εκανες trace (10.26.142.1 ) δεν χρησιμοποιειται  :: 
αφου εχω λινκ με τον nemecis δεν εχει νοημα να βγαλεις με kenan γιατι ειμαστε 1 hop αλλα το κραταμε σαν ιδεα και μπορει να βγει σαν εναλλακτικη αργοτερα

----------


## NetTraptor

*OXI άλλη RADIo ArBila…*

*Standard PCI is 32 bit and operates at 33 MHz*
Throughput 133 MByte/sec
*PCI 2.1 introduced*
Universal PCI cards supporting both 3.3V and 5V
64 Bit slots and 66 MHz capability
32-Bit throughput @ 66 MHz: 266 MByte/sec
64-Bit throughput @ 66 MHz: 532 MByte/sec

A nice link for all... http://www.digi.com/pdf/prd_msc_pcitech.pdf
γοογλε ιτ...

με το ζόρι φτάνει το μισό με 16α … Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα!

Αν το board αποδειχθεί ανίκανο να κάνει irq sharing της προκοπής θα έχουμε χαμηλότερο throughput ή κολλήματα στην χειρότερη… Μέχρι τώρα από όσο φαίνετε δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί…

Η κατάσταση μπορεί επίσης να επιβαρυνθεί από NAT/Redirections, Nstream και λιγότερο από το traffic από την στιγμή που ο επεξεργαστής είναι P4 2,6 και έχει αρκετό power για να routarei

Εγώ πάντως σου προτείνω να κάνεις σωστές δουλειές … πάρε 4 χ οκταπλούς  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Μενει κανα link μπας και μπορω να το βγαλω εγω??

----------


## python

Άν μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος , για το ποιός δεν ενδιαφέρεται....

----------


## alex-23

jungle traveller
δεν τον βλεπεις ο corleone δεν τον επιασε και εγω τον επιασα με -80 τον panoramix  ::  

python
αυτοι που πρεπει το επιασαν το μηνυμα

----------


## ngia

Καλό είναι να τον βοηθήσετε άμεσα οι γείτονες ... κιας ξεβολευτείτε
Το χαρτί του ραδιοερασιτέχνη δεν έχει μόνο δικαιώματα αλλά και υποχρεώσεις και ο κόμβος του δεν στηρίζεται σταθερά στο χαρτί αυτό.

----------


## python

Άμα μπορείτε να γίνεται πιό συγκεκριμένοι...  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Επειδη το θεμα ξεφευγει απο το θεμα του topic ανοιξα αλλο topic 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=262123#262123 (ασυρματα)

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=262123#262123 (ιντερνετικα)

----------


## alex-23

Έχουν βγει τα λινκ με kladakis και ayis
Τώρα πλέον μπορώ να πω ότι έχουμε αρκετές εναλλακτικές και πλέον αρκετές νέες διαδρομές  :: 
Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο post

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο, τιμάς το όνομα alex  ::

----------


## andreas

Να δουμε ποτε οι παροικοι θα εξεγερθουν  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

στο λινκ με kladakis αλλαξα το καλωδιο rg213 και εβαλα aircom και το σημα απο -70 πηγε - 60 
στο bandwidth εχω +6 megabit

οποιος εχει rg213 σε a λινκ να το βγαλει και να παρει καλυτερο καλωδιο

Υ.Γ. machine22 ok τωρα???

----------


## machine22

Yes

----------


## alex-23

Νεο link σε b με giannisl  ::

----------


## andreas

unstoppable  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

> E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert 10.19.150.65
> 
> Tracing route to mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 40 ms 1 ms 1 ms wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
> 2 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
> 3 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.6]
> 4 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-ngia.trackman.awmn [10.26.122.166]
> ...


Το link με νεμεσις δεν παίζει?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Νεο link σε b με giannisl


Έχω και ένα DECT τηλέφωνο… το θες…? Με καμία Moda ίσως βγάλει 128Kbit  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

> Το link με νεμεσις δεν παίζει?


οχι δεν παιζει  ::

----------


## alex-23

Router downgrade => NO 2.9.24 Routing-test 

για να δουμε αν φταιει το routing test το εβγαλα και αφησα απλο routing πακετο.

----------


## alex-23

Μετά από δοκιμές που έγιναν χτες βραδύ μαζί με τον enaon διαπίστωσα ότι ο router μου όταν έκανα bandwidth test (tcp ,receive) σε 5 λινκς ταυτόχρονα έφτασε να έχει 130 megabit receive traffic. Όταν έκανα bandwidth σε περισσότερα λινκς τότε αντί να ανεβαίνει το traffic έμενε σταθερό και ίσως να έπεφτε λίγο από 130 σε 125 megabit. Δηλαδή ενώ πριν μπορούσε να περάσει από ένα λινκ 27 megabit μετά περνούσαν 20 megabit και το traffic μοιραζόταν ομοιόμορφα στα interface αλλά πολύ πιο κάτω από τις πραγματικές τους δυνατότητες.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ο router μου μπορεί να αντέξει μέχρι 130 megabit receive traffic.

Τα πράγματα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά όμως όταν έκανα send γιατί δημιουργούσα πακέτα και το cpu load μου (παρόλο που είναι εικονικό) έφτανε 100% και μπούκωνε στα 40 megabit. 

Τα πειράματα δεν σταμάτησαν όμως, θέλαμε να δούμε αν και κατά ποσό επηρεάζει η μια κάρτα την άλλη
Σαφή αποτελέσματα δεν μπορώ να σας πω πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι το ένα λινκ επηρεάζει το άλλο και όταν έκανα bandwidth test από το ένα άκρο μου στο άλλο (δηλαδή να περνάνε από εμένα) μέχρι τα 4 άκρα που περνούσαν από εμένα ήταν οκ το ένα λινκ δεν επηρέαζε το άλλο και η ταχύτητα δεν επηρεαζόταν. Αλλά όταν έκανα σε όλα τα λινκ το ίδιο πράγμα (bandwidth) τότε τα λινκ δεν απέδιδαν τόσο όσο έπρεπε. 

Σύμφωνα με τον enaon η μια κάρτα επηρεάζει την άλλη επειδή είναι στο ίδιο κουτί
Και η λύση είναι να βάλω ένα δεύτερο κουτί σε απόσταση το ένα με το άλλο.

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι το θέμα είναι πιο πολύπλοκο και μιας που είμαστε πειραματικό δίκτυο έχει ενδιαφέρον να παρατηρήσουμε και να αντιμετωπίσουμε το φαινόμενο των παρεμβολών ίσως με κάποιο φίλτρο (ngia…)


Υ.Γ. για την αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων ο router δουλεύει πολύ καλά αλλά εμείς πάμε για το τελεία!!!

----------


## ngia

είναι δυνατό 10 κάρτες σε ένα κουτί να μη παρεμβάλει η μία την άλλη?

τερμάτισε την μια κάρτα και δοκίμασε από τις άλλες να δεις πως την λαμβάνεις..

θέλει μεγαλύτερη απόσταση ανάμεσα στα κανάλια και ρύθμιση ισχύος στο 1mw..και λιγότερες κάρτες μέσα στο κουτί

η cpu είναι υπερβολή ... έχει δύναμη να ρουτάρει ακόμα και το διπλάσιο .. μέχρι να φτάσουν οι κάρτες εκεί θα έχουν βγει embedded στα 2GHz, με 5watt κατανάλωση... ή θα έχουν βγει κάρτες που να μην κουράζουν την cpu τόσο

----------


## acoul



----------


## enaon

Δεν κάναμε πολλές δοκιμές στον alex, από τις λίγες όμως που κάναμε, δεν εμφάνισε την αναμενόμενα κακή εικόνα του μεγάλου rfιασματος.

Ίσως να είναι η καλή γείωση που έχει βάλει (μπετόβεργα), ίσως να μην έχει σοβαρά στάσιμα στις εξόδους του, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι έχει καταφέρει προς το παρόν, να έχει 10πόσα ifs, χωρίς να έχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα μάλλον.

----------


## alex-23

> τερμάτισε την μια κάρτα και δοκίμασε από τις άλλες να δεις πως την λαμβάνεις..
> 
> η cpu είναι υπερβολή ... έχει δύναμη να ρουτάρει ακόμα και το διπλάσιο .. μέχρι να φτάσουν οι κάρτες εκεί θα έχουν βγει embedded στα 2GHz, με 5watt κατανάλωση... ή θα έχουν βγει κάρτες που να μην κουράζουν την cpu τόσο


λαμβανω με -46 την καρτα που εχει full ισχυ και ειναι στο ιδιο κουτι οποτε ??? αυτο σημαινει οτι η μια καρτα επηρεαζει την αλλη αφου παιζουν σε διαφορετικα καναλια και εχουν αποσταση 80mhz και βαλε

οσο για το cpu χωρις traffic ειναι στα 50% cpu load λογο nsteme οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι με περνει να βαλω μικροτερο επεξεργαστη με 14 cm9 και 5 nsteme ενεργοποιημενα

μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε καποιο φιλτρο??

----------


## LimaH

Αλέξανδρε συγχαρητήρια  ::  

Καταπληκτική η δουλειά πού κάνεις,
το έχεις δείξει από τα πρώτα βήματά σου...

----------


## alex-23

Και εσύ μας έχεις βοηθήσει απίστευτα αυτές τις μέρες με το looking galss
Που προσπαθούμε να βρούμε το πρόβλημα με το routing 

Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω όρεξη και μου αρέσει αυτό που κάνω και γενικά το ψάχνω το θέμα για να βελτιωνόμαστε όσο μπορούμε.
Επί του θέματος μιας και είσαι και ραδιοερασιτέχνης ξέρεις ότι αν έχουμε καλή γείωση τότε δεν έχουμε τόσα στατικά φορτία οπότε ίσως μια καλή γείωση να είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Acoul έτσι όπως το δείχνεις σίγουρα θα έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα… αλλά έχουμε και λέμε!

1.	Η απόσταση που πρέπει να έχουν η μια κάρτα με την άλλη κυμαίνεται σε μέτρα και όχι σε εκατοστά… άρα λίγο πολύ ναι μεν θα είναι καλύτερα από την περίπτωση του alex23 που οι κάρτες είναι σάντουιτς αλλά όχι και τρομακτικά καλύτερα.
2.	Αγοράζοντας ένα τέτοιο κουτί σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να βρεις μια επιφάνια που θα μπορεί να το φιλοξενήσει. Και λόγο όγκου αλλά και λόγο βάρους. Αν μη τι άλλο αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχει μακριά καλώδια διότι τέτοιες επιφάνειες… δεν βρίσκονται εύκολα παντού
3.	3 router σημαίνει OSPF και OSPF some do not like… υπάρχουν τρόποι αλλά αξίζει?
4.	13 η 14 λινκ είναι ΚΑΡΑΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ… και σχετικά επικίνδυνο για την βιωσιμότητα του δικτύου καθώς και την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του. Πέφτει ένας και χάνουμε τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια. Τώρα βέβαια περί ορέξεως…. Και περί πειραμάτων…. Δεν το συζητάω… έχει πλάκα να ψάχνεις το joker…. Και
5.	Ποιος έχει αυτή την συστοιχία?  ::

----------


## slapper

Νομίζω είναι απο forum του mikrotik η φωτό..  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

ναι ειναι απο http://forum.mikrotik.com//viewtopic.php?t=7486

----------


## slapper

Αντε να στρεώσεις τέτοιο πράγμα σε ιστό!!!  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

μαλλον τον ιστο θα στερεωσεις πανω στο κουτι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

Το βραδύ μαζί με τον trackman και τον zabouni βελτιώσαμε το λινκ alex23-trackman και τώρα πιάνει 30++ megabit  ::  
μπήκε nstreme στο link με mobius
οπότε έχω σύνολο 5 nstreme (p4 2,66) ::  
Άλλαξα την Ethernet στον router και έβαλα μια gigabit αλλά δεν πιάνω πάνω από 150 megabit (έχω utp καλώδιο 35 μετρά) πρέπει να βάλω κατηγορίας 6???  ::

----------


## manoskol

Σχετικα με αυτο που λές η απαντηση είναι όχι δεν χρειάζεσαι κατηγορία 6
το προβλημα μάλλον είναι στους αλλους ...
πως έκανες το test ?
Px ένα καλο test θα ήταν να τραβάς ταυτοχρονα από 14 ftp(όσα και οι
συνδέσεις σου) αλλά να ξέρεις ότι η κίνηση περνάει από το καθένα ξεχωριστά.....  :: 

Υ.Γ σε ιδανικές συνθήκες (δηλαδη 14χ 30Μbit = 420 Mbit MAX)

----------


## jungle traveller

Το πιο ευκολο ειναι να βαλεις καποιο προγραμμα που να συνεργαζεται με mikrotik και να κανεις απευθειας bt.

----------


## alex-23

αυτο εκανα δεν μιλαω για wirless
εκανα bandwith test απο το pc μου στον router που ειναι οι δυο 1000ρες αλλα επιασα μονο 150 megabit  ::

----------


## Billgout

Μήπως τσίμπισε 100% η CPU του router?

----------


## manoskol

> αυτο εκανα δεν μιλαω για wirless
> εκανα bandwith test απο το pc μου στον router που ειναι οι δυο 1000ρες αλλα επιασα μονο 150 megabit


ε ναι εννοείται οτι δεν προκειται να δεις ετσι traffic..... to mt βαράει 100% κατευθείαν ακόμα και με 100Mbit

----------


## jungle traveller

οντως...Βασικα δν ξερω και ποσο παιζουν maximum οι καρτες αυτες.(μηπως δεν φτανουν παραπανω??)

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> αυτο εκανα δεν μιλαω για wirless
> εκανα bandwith test απο το pc μου στον router που ειναι οι δυο 1000ρες αλλα επιασα μονο 150 megabit 
> 
> 
> ε ναι εννοείται οτι δεν προκειται να δεις ετσι traffic..... to mt βαράει 100% κατευθείαν ακόμα και με 100Mbit


οχι ρε εικονικο ειναι στο mt το 100% αν του βαλεις να φτιαχνει πακετα 
εγω εφτιαχνα τα πακετα στο pc μου οποτε το load στον router δεν ηταν 100%

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ σε μεταφορά μέσω ftp στο lan μου, 1000ρη δίκτυο, δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω απο 300-350 mbps.

----------


## alex-23

> Εγώ σε μεταφορά μέσω ftp στο lan μου, 1000ρη δίκτυο, δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω απο 300-350 mbps.


το καλωδιο ειναι ftp?

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Εγώ σε μεταφορά μέσω ftp στο lan μου, 1000ρη δίκτυο, δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω απο 300-350 mbps.
> 
> 
> το καλωδιο ειναι ftp?


Το καλώδιο είναι utp cat5e (με κλασσικά πλαστικά jack) το οποίο είναι πιστοποιημένο και για 1000ρη δίκτυο, 15μ μήκος.
Η δοκιμή έγινε με ftp ανάμεσα σε win-linux εκεί πάει μέχρι 300, και ανάμεσα σε win-win, εκεί φτάνει για λίγο μέχρι 400.

Ειχα δοκιμάσει και με utp cat5e με jack που εχουν ένα μεταλλικό περίβλημα (έτοιμο καλώδιο 20μ), αλλα δεν είδα διαφορά.

Με sftp ή utp cat6 δεν έχω δοκιμάσει.

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα του καλωδίου, είναι ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα που μπορεί να φρενάρουν το traffic σε ένα δίκτυο....

----------


## alex-23

μετα απο την βροχη το feeder που εχω στο λινκ με kladakis ειχε παρει νερα 
τωρα ειναι παλι οκ  ::

----------


## panoz

> Εγώ σε μεταφορά μέσω ftp στο lan μου, 1000ρη δίκτυο, δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω απο 300-350 mbps.


αν δεν έχεις raid τότε το bottleneck είναι ο σκληρός σου, αλλά και raid να είχες αν δεν ήταν σε PCI-X ή PCIe τότε θα ήταν bottleneck η pci.. εάν δε το ftp είναι σε pc με firewall (iptables ή zonealarmoid) τότε το bottleneck είναι το ίδιο το pc (επεξεργαστής)..

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με kladakis ειναι down μαλλον εχει παρει νερα το feeder του 
το προβλημα δεν ειναι απο την μερια μου σιγουρα αφου εκανα δοκιμες με αλλο interface  ::

----------


## andreas

> το λινκ με kladakis ειναι down μαλλον εχει παρει νερα το feeder του 
> το προβλημα δεν ειναι απο την μερια μου σιγουρα αφου εκανα δοκιμεα με αλλο interface


με το δικο μου να φανταστω?  ::

----------


## machine22

> με το δικο μου να φανταστω?


yes

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με ayis ειναι down 
το λινκ με kladakis ειναι down

----------


## alex-23

θα σπασω τα λινκς σε 2 ή 3 routers
δεν παει αλλο εχω 16 καρτες μεσα σε ενα κουτι 
η μια παρεμβαλει στην αλλη  ::

----------


## andreas

> θα σπασω τα λινκς σε 2 ή 3 routers
> δεν παει αλλο εχω 16 καρτες μεσα σε ενα κουτι 
> η μια παρεμβαλει στην αλλη


πως βρηκες οτι ειναι οι καρτες και οχι τα πιατα?

----------


## alex-23

μου το εχει πει ο bliz και ο ngia 
αλλα και απο μονος μου καταλαβαινω οτι δεν παει αλλο
συντομα θα μαθουμε αν φταιει αυτο  ::

----------


## alasondro

> θα σπασω τα λινκς σε 2 ή 3 routers
> δεν παει αλλο εχω 16 καρτες μεσα σε ενα κουτι 
> η μια παρεμβαλει στην αλλη


δεν σπας καλύτερα τον κόμβο σου σε δύο τρεις άλλους?  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Να σου προτείνω να κάνεις μια απλή αλλαγή μήπως δεις διαφορά....???
λοιπόν σε όποια λινκ στις προεκτάσεις των νοητών τους γραμμών απο την άλλη μεριά είναι άλλα λινκ, και μόνο σε αυτά για αρχή βάλε στο mode λειτουργίας αντί για ap-bridge σκέτο bridge...
και δώσε να κάνει registration μόνο το απέναντι mac address με συγκεκριμένο ssid κλπ...
Ετσι του λες στην αρχή που ψάχνει ποιο να διαλέξει και να μην ξανακούσει μετά για άλλο σε χαμηλώτερο φυσικό επίπεδο μέχρι να χάσει το connection...
Σε εμένα εδω και μια βδομάδα έχει δουλέψει άψογα με 8-10db διαφορά σε λινκ, θα ποστάρω αναλυτικά μόλις τελειώσω τις δοκιμές...

Γενικά το παραπάνω πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το κάνουμε σε όλα τα ΒΒ μας...  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Σε εμένα εδω και μια βδομάδα έχει δουλέψει άψογα με 8-10db διαφορά σε λινκ, θα ποστάρω αναλυτικά μόλις τελειώσω τις δοκιμές...
> 
> Γενικά το παραπάνω πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το κάνουμε σε όλα τα ΒΒ μας...


Σε μένα είναι έτσι εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες, δεν έχει δείξει καμιά παράξενη συμπεριφορά, μάλλον προς το καλύτερο πάει μπορώ να πω.

Η διαδικασία είναι πολύ απλή
πρώτα κάνεις δεξί κλικ σε κάθε interface που εχεις στο παράθυρο wireless tables στο tab registration και πατάς στο copy toy access list.
μετά ξετσεκάρεις το default authenticate και το default forward, από την παράθυρο Interfaces στο tab wireless.

----------


## craven

> θα σπασω τα λινκς σε 2 ή 3 routers
> δεν παει αλλο εχω 16 καρτες μεσα σε ενα κουτι 
> η μια παρεμβαλει στην αλλη


  ::  και πάντα το είχα απορία όσο βλέπω τα πιάτα και τις άλλες κεραίες.. έλεγα ΔΕΝ πιστεύω να τα έχει όλα σε ένα ταρατσοpc (γιατί ένα κουτί έβλεπα στον ιστό) ...και όμως  ::  
Νομίζω ότι ο αριθμός των Link σου για έναν κόμβο είναι υπερβολή από πολλές απόψεις.. και δύσκολη διαχείρηση και παρεμβολές και ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα χρειαστείς και δεύτερο και τρίτο router αλλά και αν πέσεις ζήτω που κάηκε το μισό awmn  :Stick Out Tongue:  οπότε μήπως είναι καλό να πάρει κανείς μπρός στην περιοχή σου να σε ξαλαφρώσει λίγο?  ::

----------


## alex-23

το προβλημα ειναι οτι ολοι οι γυρο ή εχουν πολλα λινκς ή δεν εχουν οπτικη επαφη με αυτα που βλεπω εγω ή πολυ απλα δεν θελουν να βγαλουν αλλα λινκ. 

εχω 4 λινκ τα οποια ειναι dead end κανενας δεν θελει να βγαλει με αυτους λινκ γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα παιρνει routes. 

οποτε το να σπασω τα λινκς ειναι ευκολο στα λογια αλλα δυσκολο στην πραξη
το πραγμα ειναι πολυ πιο συνθετο. 

τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα δεν πεφτω αλλα ακομα και αν πεσω υπαρχουν αλλες διαδρομες δεν καηκε κανενα awmn  ::  


για εμενα η λυση ειναι να βαλω για αρχη σε διαφορετικα κουτακια τις καρτες και μετα αν δεν φτιαξει βλεπουμε...

----------


## nvak

> εχω 4 λινκ τα οποια ειναι dead end κανενας δεν θελει να βγαλει με αυτους λινκ γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα παιρνει routes.


Κράτα αυτά τα λινκ και κόψε τα άλλα.  ::

----------


## alex-23

lambrosk και sotiris το εκανα σε ολα τα link και σαν να ειναι λιγο καλυτερα τα πραγματα  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Γενικά το παραπάνω πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το κάνουμε σε όλα τα ΒΒ μας...


και να γίνει και stickyγια να το βλέπει ο κόσμος ... !!

----------


## Vigor

Αγαπητέ acoul, αν ήσουν παρών στο πρόσφατο MikroTik workshop, θα το είχες δεί εν τη γεννέσει της ανακαλύψεως, ιδίοις όμασι. 

Την ιδέα (για τα copyrights) την πέταξε ο Παναγιώτης (panste) και φυσικά είχε αποτέλεσμα.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Την ιδέα (για τα copyrights) την πέταξε ο Παναγιώτης (panste) και φυσικά είχε αποτέλεσμα.


Ετσι ακριβώς,
ήθελα να το γράψω αυτούσιο ποστ ενθουσιασμένος με την τρομερή διαφορά αλλά και μετά απο συζήτηση που είχα επι τόπου με wireless surfer είπα πρώτα να έχω μια ποιο εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη και μετά... οπότε αναμένατε εντυπώσεις!

----------


## acoul

> Αγαπητέ acoul


Αν ισχύει αυτό, μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα ... Μήπως θα ήθελες να βάλουμε και Voyage/Linux σε ένα από τα wraπάκια σου έτσι για να έχεις άποψη "ιδίοις όμασι" ?  ::

----------


## alex-23

router upgrade 2.9.26
και αλλαχθηκε η μπαταρια της motherboard γιατι δεν καρατουσε τις ρυθμiσεις του bios
αλλαχθηκε το lan καλωδιο με cat7
προστεθηκαν 2 μετρα πανω στον πυργο για να μην κοβουν την omni
και αλλα 3 ανεμιστιρακια μεσα στο hager  ::

----------


## viper7gr

σε τι αλλαχτηκε το καλωδιο LAN?

----------


## alex-23

> CAT7
> 
> Category 7 is a description of network cabling that consists of four twisted pair wires with a data rate of 10000Mbps and was used in Ethernet and Gigabit Ethernet.


Για να παει πιο γρηγορα το gigabit lan  ::

----------


## andreas

Παιζει καλυτερα μετα την αλλαγη ολων των καλωδιων?

----------


## alex-23

ναι παει πολυ καλα !!!!!! 800 megabit  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Με το bridge είδες διαφορα? και αν ναι σε ποια λινκ?

----------


## alex-23

δεν βλεπω καμια μεγαλη διαφορα  ::  
εχω και παλι το ιδιο προβλημα οταν εχω ενα λινκ με μεγαλη ισχυ παρεμβαλλει σε ολα τα αλλα.
μολις το κλεισω τοτε ολα παιζουν καλα  ::  

ισως εχει να κανει και το οτι ολες οι καρτες ειναι σε ενα κουτι

----------


## dti

> δεν βλεπω καμια μεγαλη διαφορα  
> εχω και παλι το ιδιο προβλημα οταν εχω ενα λινκ με μεγαλη ισχυ παρεμβαλλει σε ολα τα αλλα.
> μολις το κλεισω τοτε ολα παιζουν καλα  
> 
> ισως εχει να κανει και το οτι ολες οι καρτες ειναι σε ενα κουτι


Σε ποια κανάλια το έχεις δοκιμάσει (κάτω - μεσαία - πάνω μπάντα, κανονικά, superchannel, 10 MHz, κλπ.);

----------


## alex-23

στην μπαντα 5Ghz σε ολα τα λινκ εχω βαλει bridge 
μολις ανοιγω το λινκ που εχει 20 tx-power τοτε ριχνει το bandwidth σε ολα τα υπολοιπα

----------


## sotiris

> μολις ανοιγω το λινκ που εχει 20 tx-power τοτε ριχνει το bandwidth σε ολα τα υπολοιπα


Το ίδιο κάνει και έαν αντί για 20 έχει 5 ?

----------


## alex-23

ναι αν βαλω 5 τοτε παιζουν καλυτερα
αλλα με 5 δεν παιζει αυτο το λινκ καλα θελει 20 για να παιξει καλα  ::

----------


## sotiris

> ναι αν βαλω 5 τοτε παιζουν καλυτερα
> αλλα με 5 δεν παιζει αυτο το λινκ καλα θελει 20 για να παιξει καλα


Κόψε το λινκ ή βγάλτο με άλλον ενδιάμεσο.

----------


## alex-23

για αρχη θα τον βαλω σε αλλο κουτι 
αν δεν παιξει τοτε...

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> ναι αν βαλω 5 τοτε παιζουν καλυτερα
> αλλα με 5 δεν παιζει αυτο το λινκ καλα θελει 20 για να παιξει καλα 
> 
> 
> Κόψε το λινκ ή βγάλτο με άλλον ενδιάμεσο.


Το πιο σωστό είναι αυτό... ύμαρτον 18 λινκ έχεις....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Να τα εκατοστήσεις  ::

----------


## Trackman

αλεξ τι θα κάνεις με το λινκ τελικά

----------


## enaon

Χεχε, είναι το πνεύμα του Αγίου "min tx"  :: 

Έχει τρομερή πλάκα, με το που ανεβάζεις tx σε ένα link, όταν έχεις στο κουτάκι πάνω απο 4-5, κόβεις mbits (σχεδόν 1 tx πάνω, 1mbit κάτω  ::  ) απο τα άλλα. Δέν έχει σημασία το traffic, απλά τα χάνεις  :: 

Ωραίος τρόπος να αναγκαστούμε να πάμε το tx στο min  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

ρε παιδια ειναι γελιο αυτο που κανω 
εχω παρει ενα χαρτι και εχω γραψει ολα μου τα λινκς και προσπαθω να βρω ποιο θα φυγει αλλα δεν μπορω να κοψω κανενα


δεν μπορει θα υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος 
θα βαλω φιλτρα

η τελευταια μου ελπιδα ειναι να φτιαξει αν μοιρασω σε κουτια
συντομα θα μαθουμε

----------


## andreas

στην πυρα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mixos

Ρίξε τα χαρτιά για να δεις....  ::

----------


## alex-23

ετοιμαζω το δευτερο hager (FL03)
θα εχει εναν pentium 3  ::

----------


## Mixos

Well done!!! Συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά!!!!

cu..

----------


## enaon

> η τελευταια μου ελπιδα ειναι να φτιαξει αν μοιρασω σε κουτια
> συντομα θα μαθουμε


Ρε Αλέξη, κάντο με τον απλό τρόπο.

Δανείσου ένα wrap για 2-3 ώρες. Βάλε το link εκεί, και δές αν επηρεάζει το ίδιο..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> η τελευταια μου ελπιδα ειναι να φτιαξει αν μοιρασω σε κουτια
> συντομα θα μαθουμε
> 
> 
> Ρε Αλέξη, κάντο με τον απλό τρόπο.
> 
> Δανείσου ένα wrap για 2-3 ώρες. Βάλε το link εκεί, και δές αν επηρεάζει το ίδιο..


+

Έχω ένα routarboardi… μήπως θέλει Ντανείσω?  ::

----------


## alex-23

το ταρατσοκουτο ειναι ετοιμο αλλα δεν νομιζω να το ανεβασω τωρα γιατι ειμαι πτωμα
απο αυριο οι δοκιμες

----------


## alex-23

παω ταρατσα
διακοπη λειτουργιας για... ??

----------


## enaon

> παω ταρατσα
> διακοπη λειτουργιας για... ??


Να κάνω εγώ την ανακοίνωση, να έχεις τον χρόνο σου;  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> παω ταρατσα
> διακοπη λειτουργιας για... ??
> 
> 
> Να κάνω εγώ την ανακοίνωση, να έχεις τον χρόνο σου;


ξέρεις...για 40 λεπτά..

----------


## jungle traveller

αλεξανδρε τελικα πως πηγε??καλυτερευσε καθολου?

----------


## alex-23

ολεεεεεεεε
επιτελους μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα οι κοποι μου και οι αγωνες δικαιωνονται  ::   ::   ::   ::  
το λινκ με trackman απο 18 megabit με nstreme τωρα παιζει 37 megabit  :: 

παω για υπνο τα υπολοιπα αυριο...

to be continued .....

ps ευχαριστω τον giannisl  ::

----------


## alex-23

ετοιμαζεται και 3ος router 
ισως να μπει και 4ος (αφου καναμε την αρχη)

αυτο μου με προβληματιζει ειναι αν θα πρεπει αν παιξω ospf και ibgp ??
τι λετε να κανω?
το βασικο ειναι να παιζει χωρις να κολλαει  ::

----------


## machine22

bridge + vlan

----------


## ALTAiR

> ετοιμαζεται και 3ος router 
> ισως να μπει και 4ος (αφου καναμε την αρχη)


Μήπως πρέπει να πραγματοποιηθεί μία εκπαιδευτική επίσκεψη (όπως των σχολείων) στην επαγγελματική ταράτσα σου? Ξέρεις τώρα 2-3 χιλιάδες άτομα θα είμαστε μόνο!!!  :: 
Με ένα εισιτηριάκι 3 euro έκαστος θα βγούνε και δωρεάν μερικά links ακόμη...  ::

----------


## alex-23

::   ::   ::  
λες??  ::  
αν ολα πανε καλα τοτε θα κανω παρτυ  ::

----------


## alex-23

σημερα ετοιμασα και τα αλλα δυο hager
μεθαυριο θα γινει η ανακαταταξη και το μοιρασμα των λινκς στους router

υπαρχει μια σκεψη να μπει 2.9.6 με quagga 
το πιο πιθανο σεναριο ειναι ολα σε ενα switch και μετα ospf και ibgp  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> υπαρχει μια σκεψη να μπει 2.9.6 με quagga


Πολύ καλή σκέψη. Believe me!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> υπαρχει μια σκεψη να μπει 2.9.6 με quagga 
> το πιο πιθανο σεναριο ειναι ολα σε ενα switch και μετα ospf και ibgp


πως και ετσι?  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

ειναι ετοιμοι οι 3 router με 2.9.6 και quagga 
μενουν να γινουν μερικες αλλαγες

πιθανες μικροδιακοπες  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ειναι ετοιμοι οι 3 router με 2.9.6 και quagga


Μπράβο ρε Αλέξη!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Περιμένουμε φώτο...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ελπίζω να μην έχει θηλιά μέσα… good luck..  ::

----------


## alex-23

"τελος" καλο ολα καλα  ::  

το setup εχει 3 router με mikrotik και quagga 
μιλανε με ospf και ibgp χωρις κανενα προβλημα
και οι 3 πανε σε ενα switch

στο μελλον θα μπει ακομα ενας router για ακομα καλυτερη κατανομη των link  ::  

αυριο φευγω για διακοπες for 1 week αν υπαρχει προβλημα ο machine22 θα το φτιαξει  ::  

thanks machine22,achille, acinonyx και ολους οσους με στηριξαν.

ps πολυ κουραση αλλα τουλαχιστον αξιζει  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Alex, αν θέλεις συννενοήσου με τον Limah έτσι ώστε να μπεις και εσύ στο mtik-testers στο nagios του.
Έχω βαρεθεί να είμαι μόνος μου και ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι που έχουν επιλέξει την ίδια λύση routing για το Mikrotik.

http://www.limah.awmn/nagios/

 ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

ναι πρεπει να γινει και αυτο  ::

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με kladakis ειναι up 
μια εβδομαδα με quagga και δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα  ::

----------


## alex-23

Τώρα με τις διακοπές έχουν σταματήσει οι δουλειές στον κόμβο. 
Παρόλα αυτά ο κόμβος δουλεύει απροβληματιστα.
χρωστώ μερικές φωτογραφίες σας τις δίνω τώρα.
Καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαίρι και καλές διακοπές σε όλους.  ::

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με kladakis ειναι down για αν το ανοιξω δεν παιζει το bgp
δεν ξερω τι φταιει και ουτε εχω καιρο για να το ψαξω μαλλον κατι παιζει η καποιος παιζει με το bgp  ::

----------


## argi

Μάλλον είναι παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με αυτό που έχω κι εγώ... 

Δες και εδώ...
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=299158#299158

και μάλλον έχει σχεση το γεγονός ότι ysam & kladakis έχουν link...

@rg!

----------


## pouran24

Χρόνια σου πολλά alex...  ::  Ό,τι επιθυμείς..
..και η ταράτσα να συνεχίζει να στάζει GHz..  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Merry Xma......εεεε..Χρόνια πολλά Alex!!! Σου εύχομαι ότι επιθυμείς να γίνει αληθινό! (όχι κάτι σχετικό με το wifi, αμάν ποιά δεν βαρέθηκες να βγάζεις λινκ?! )  ::   ::  

Μπόλικο traffic και πολλά bblinks!!!

----------


## Mixos

Χρόνια πόλλά ρε Άλεξ!!

Μπύρες πολλές και κεραίες αρκετές......  ::  

Υ.Γ Μήπως θα πρέπει να πάμε "εκτός θέματος";

----------


## lambrosk

Βρε γιόρταζε του Αλεξίου και όχι του Αλεξάνδρου...

----------


## alex-23

ευχαριστω παιδες 
δειτε μερικες φωτο που το γιορταζουμε πανω στην ταρατσα  :: 
με τα πουκαμισα  ::

----------


## vito_corleone

alex23 Χρόνια Πολλά και από εμένα ! ! ! Πολύχρονος ! ! ! Ότι επιθυμείς να το αποκτήσεις! ! !

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 




P.S : Sorry που είπα τα ''χρόνια πολλά'' λίγο αργά . . .  ::  Τρέχω με τη 
σχολή(εξεταστική . . .κ.τ.λ.)  ::  

P.S.2 : Ωραία η κατασκευή με τα 3 router!  ::

----------


## Mixos

Πολύ αγκαλιά είσαι Άλεξ, ιδιαίτερα με τον Αντρέα,μήπως τρέχει τίποτα; χιχιχ  ::

----------


## andreas

> Πολύ αγκαλιά είσαι Άλεξ, ιδιαίτερα με τον Αντρέα,μήπως τρέχει τίποτα; χιχιχ



ρε ουστ  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

το link με ayis ειναι up  ::

----------


## alex-23

μικρο διακοπη στον κομβο για να προστεθει ενας ακομα router!

----------


## alex-23

τα λινκ mick flemm ,corlrone ,kxrist ,kenan θα ειναι down μεχρι αυριο.
εχει καει η motherbord  ::

----------


## xrg

> τα λινκ mick flemm ,corlrone ,kxrist ,kenan θα ειναι down μεχρι αυριο.
> εχει καει η motherbord


Θές να σου δώσω κανένα από τη σαβούρα μου;

----------


## kxrist

standing-by....  ::

----------


## alex-23

προστεθηκε ακομα ενας router συνολο 4
ακολουθει φωτο απο το dude

----------


## kakis

Πώ πώ πώ! 4 hagerοκούτια!!!  ::  Πώς τα βγάζεις πέρα  ::  
Πάντως συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σου, πάντα τέτοια  ::

----------


## vito_corleone

Ωραίος και πολύ γρήγορος . . . + + + + + + + + +

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Δώσε !  ::

----------


## alex-23

Η τσαπατσουλια ειναι κατι που δεν μου αρεσει αλλα οταν δεν εχεις χρονο αναγκαστικα θα κανεις τσαπατσουλιες. 
Ετσι καταφερα να κανω βραχυκυκλωμα λογω νερου στην μπαλαντεζα που παει το ρευμα στην ταρατσα. 
Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να πεσει η ασφαλεια και να μεινει ο κομβος για 6 ωρες off.
ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.
Κατι που δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα ειναι πως εγλυψε την σωληνα εξαερισμου στο hager και μπηκε νερο στο κουτι παρα την σιλικονη που ειχε γυρω γυρω.  ::  
(μαλλον λογω καλοκαιριου και το οτι ειναι εκει για 1 χρονο, την εκανε να σκασει)
Αποτελεσμα να παρει νερα ενας δισκος.

Τωρα εβαλα καινουρια  ::   ::

----------


## xrg

Alex, στα είχα πεί, ειδικά για το σημείο που είναι η μπαλαντέζα και οι πρίζες.
Επίσης, η σιλικόνη από μόνη της δέν είναι λύση για καμία μόνωση. Φθείρεται πολύ γρήγορα με το χρόνο..

Είμαι αυστηρός/κακός με το θέμα. Σε ο,τι έχει να κάνει με ασφάλεια δεν αφήνω κανέναν (κι ας μήν είναι δικός μου ο κόμβος) να κάνει 'τσαπατσουλιές'. Κάνουμε το κομμάτι μας με αυτό το δίκτυο, αλλά ας είμαστε αυστηροί για να μήν επιτρέψουμε *κανένα* ατύχημα.

----------


## alex-23

Ολα καλα εβαλα ενα κουτι hager και εφτιαξα ενα πινακα.
Τωρα ο καθε router εχει και την δικη του ασφαλεια.
Τοποθετησα ενα βατομερτο για να ξερουμε τι καιμε.  :: 

ευχαριστω πολυ τον achille  ::

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με kxrist ειναι down 
μαλλον εχει καποιο προβλημα ο router του  ::

----------


## alex-23

(το λινκ με kxrist είναι up)

όπως ξέρετε έφτιαξα ένα πίνακα και έβαλα μέσα ένα watομετρο σήμερα πήρα τις μετρήσεις και είναι οι ιδιες με αυτές που είχε πάρει ο ngia πριν από λίγο καιρό στον δικό του κόμβο.

Έχω συνολική κατανάλωση 220w
Για 4 pc και ένα switch 
Πιο αναλυτικά 
3 pc p3 
1 pc p2
1 switch

Δηλαδή το κάθε ένα pc καίει περίπου 55w
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι παρά πολύ μεγάλη η κατανάλωση  ::

----------


## sotiris

Σε πόσο χρόνο λειτουργίας αντιστοιχούν αυτά τα 55W?

----------


## trendy

Τα Watt δεν έχουν σχέση με το χρόνο λειτουργίας. Όσο και να δουλέψουν τα pc πάλι 220W θα χρησιμοποιούν. 
Αυτό που έχει σχέση με το χρόνο είναι η Wh, που είναι η ενέργεια που καταναλώθηκε σε 1 ώρα από τις συσκευές και αυτό που τελικά πληρώνουμε.
Ουσιαστικά το λάθος είναι του alex που έγραψε W αντί για kWh που μετράει το ρολόι του  ::

----------


## alex-23

13 kw μέτρησε το ρολόι για 60 ώρες 13/60=0,216 kw/h δηλαδή 216 watt

Δεν έχω κάνει κάπου λάθος!  ::

----------


## trendy

Οκ απλώς δεν το έκανες σαφές  ::

----------


## alex-23

νεο λινκ με antonisk7  ::  
(θα γινουν καποιες μικρο βελτιωσεις στο λινκ  ::

----------


## antonisk7

ηλιοπουλη -μαρούσι με 2 hop (copyright eufonia)  ::

----------


## RF

> 13 kw μέτρησε το ρολόι για 60 ώρες 13/60=0,216 kw/h δηλαδή 216 watt
> 
> Δεν έχω κάνει κάπου λάθος!


Έχεις μπερδέψει τις μονάδες. Το ρολόι μετράει Ενέργεια = Ισχύς επί Χρόνος σε kWh (kW επί h).

Ισχύς = Ενέργεια / Χρόνος = 13kWh/60h = 0,216 kW ή 216 W.

----------


## alex-23

kWh / h απλοποιείται ο χρόνος και μένει kW  ::

----------


## kakis

> νεο λινκ με antonisk7  
> (θα γινουν καποιες μικρο βελτιωσεις στο λινκ


Πόσα link έχεις τώρα;;  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Πόσα link έχεις τώρα;;


δες το πρώτο ποστ, ....πάει για 15  ::

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> Πόσα link έχεις τώρα;; 
> 
> 
> δες το πρώτο ποστ, ....πάει για 15


Σιγά-σιγά θα ετοιμάσει και δεύτερο πύργο  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

Επειδή αυτό που κάνουμε είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο πρέπει να παίρνουμε τις προφυλάξεις μας.
Γιατί πάνω από όλα είναι η σωματική μας ακεραιότητα.
Για αυτό τον λόγο αγόρασα μια ζώνη ασφαλείας.
Πιστεύω πως όλοι όσοι ανεβαίνουν σε ιστούς και πύργους πρέπει να την έχουν όχι μόνο γιατί δουλεύουν πιο άνετα αλλά και επειδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πέσουν!!!
Αυτή η ζώνη κοστίζει 40 ευρώ.

----------


## kakis

> Επειδή αυτό που κάνουμε είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο πρέπει να παίρνουμε τις προφυλάξεις μας. 
> Γιατί πάνω από όλα είναι η σωματική μας ακεραιότητα. 
> Για αυτό τον λόγο αγόρασα μια ζώνη ασφαλείας. 
> Πιστεύω πως όλοι όσοι ανεβαίνουν σε ιστούς και πύργους πρέπει να την έχουν όχι μόνο γιατί δουλεύουν πιο άνετα αλλά και επειδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πέσουν!!! 
> Αυτή η ζώνη κοστίζει 40 ευρώ.


  ::  Σωστός ο Alex, και οργανωμένος.

Τώρα που πήρες και την ζώνη δεν κεντράρεις λίγο το πιάτο που κοιτάει Μick Flemm;  ::

----------


## alex-23

φταιει το καλωδιο του mick ειναι rg213 αλλα θα το αλλαξουμε  ::

----------


## xrg

> Για αυτό τον λόγο αγόρασα μια ζώνη ασφαλείας. 
> Πιστεύω πως όλοι όσοι ανεβαίνουν σε ιστούς και πύργους πρέπει να την έχουν όχι μόνο γιατί δουλεύουν πιο άνετα αλλά και επειδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πέσουν!!! 
> Αυτή η ζώνη κοστίζει 40 ευρώ.


Λοιπόν, πρώτον: καλά έκανες!!

Δεύτερον: Ο ιστός μου είναι 4μ και θέλω να βάλω επάνω την omni  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μετα βαλε και Mikrotik... Μπας και παιξει κανενα λινκ....!  ::

----------


## xrg

> Μετα βαλε και Mikrotik... Μπας και *παιξει* κανενα λινκ....!


"πέσει" θα εννοούσες μάλλον..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Μετα βαλε και Mikrotik... Μπας και *παιξει* κανενα λινκ....! 
> 
> 
> "πέσει" θα εννοούσες μάλλον..


Ρε συ… αφού το link κυμαίνεται στα -65 με 1db και μου φέρνει μόνο 10-15Mbit … έχεις και σχεδόν όλα τα routes με την ρουφήχτρα τον alex και καταναλώνουμε και τσάμπα φάσμα. Με τους άλλους εδώ βαράμε minimum 35Mbit…

Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχω πιθανότητες να με ακούσεις… αλλά ελπίζω να κατανοείς ότι είναι λίγο παράλογο να μην βάζουμε τα λινκ να δουλέψουν αφού γίνεται. Τώρα που δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία σχετικά με το routing και βάζουμε και quagga επάνω, γιατί να μην πάρουμε το καλύτερο και από τους 2 κόσμους?....

Λέω ρε παιδί μου… Εεεεε ΕΕΕΕεεε?????? Φανταστικέ συνλινκούχε…  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> Επειδή αυτό που κάνουμε είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο πρέπει να παίρνουμε τις προφυλάξεις μας.
> Γιατί πάνω από όλα είναι η σωματική μας ακεραιότητα.
> Για αυτό τον λόγο αγόρασα μια ζώνη ασφαλείας.
> Πιστεύω πως όλοι όσοι ανεβαίνουν σε ιστούς και πύργους πρέπει να την έχουν όχι μόνο γιατί δουλεύουν πιο άνετα αλλά και επειδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πέσουν!!!
> Αυτή η ζώνη κοστίζει 40 ευρώ.


Επιτελους!!!

----------


## B52

> Αυτή η ζώνη κοστίζει 40 ευρώ.


Aπο που ? θελω μια ... και εγω..

----------


## alex-23

πολυ προχειρα ενα αρχειο με τα εξοδα του κομβου!!!  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> Αυτή η ζώνη κοστίζει 40 ευρώ.
> 
> 
> Aπο που ? θελω μια ... και εγω..


http://www.motioncommercial.gr/page89.htm

----------


## kxrist

και κάτι σε πιο ανατομικό.
http://www.gunsails.de/en/kat.php?k=7  ::

----------


## xrg

> και κάτι σε πιο ανατομικό.
> http://www.gunsails.de/en/kat.php?k=7


Αυτο προφανώς είναι όταν κρεμόμαστε αντίβαρο στον ιστό για να μήν τον πάρει ο αέρας..
ε;

----------


## ngia

> πολυ προχειρα ενα αρχειο με τα εξοδα του κομβου!!!


αρκετά χρήματα ... αλλά δε γίνεται διαφορετικά αν θες ναναι όλα όπως θέλεις ... οι γυφτιές-προχειρότητες πληρώνονται μετά σε πολλαπλάσιο χρόνο-κόστος...
το δίκτυο καθαρά χρηστικά είναι ασύμφορο...μια adsl κάνει μόνο 20ε το μήνα...
συνολική κατανάλωση ?

----------


## acoul

> οι γυφτιές-προχειρότητες πληρώνονται μετά σε πολλαπλάσιο χρόνο-κόστος...


αυτό τώρα δεν θα μπορούσε να διατυπωθεί λίγο πιο κομψά; οι χαρακτηρισμοί συνήθως μας αυτοχαρακτηρίζουν ... το πιο δύσκολο project είναι αυτό του: repairing our nasty character

----------


## ngia

> repairing our nasty character


..και ποια η πρόοδος σου σε αυτόν τον τομέα?

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> οι γυφτιές-προχειρότητες πληρώνονται μετά σε πολλαπλάσιο χρόνο-κόστος...
> 
> 
> αυτό τώρα δεν θα μπορούσε να διατυπωθεί λίγο πιο κομψά; οι χαρακτηρισμοί συνήθως μας αυτοχαρακτηρίζουν ... το πιο δύσκολο project είναι αυτό του: repairing our nasty character


δεν βλεπω να ειπε τιποτα κακο, μια αληθεια ειπε....

----------


## NetTraptor

Το ατυχές είναι ότι τα παιδιά εκεί στο Χαλάνδρι το μάθανε the hard way. Αυτό είναι το σημείο στο οποίο οι παλαιότεροι έχουν την ευθύνη και την υποχρέωση.
Τώρα πια όμως… Λαμπρό το μέλλον…  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Το ατυχές είναι ότι τα παιδιά εκεί στο Χαλάνδρι το μάθανε the hard way


I don’t follow you. Be more specific please  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Απλά έχετε Record στο wind Surfing, στο Scuba, και στην Λάμψη… Wisdom comes with time and a price  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  repairing our nasty character
> 
> 
> ..και ποια η πρόοδος σου σε αυτόν τον τομέα?


σκούρα τα πράγματα, αλλά δεν το βάζουμε κάτω !!

----------


## kxrist

> Αυτο προφανώς είναι όταν κρεμόμαστε αντίβαρο στον ιστό για να μήν τον πάρει ο αέρας..
> ε;


δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή η χρησιμότητα του αλλά σίγουρα βοηθάει και σε αυτό.....

----------


## alex-23

μικρη διακοπη στον κομβο για τοποθετηση ups 
για να δουμε θα τα αντεξει ολα  ::

----------


## antonisk7

τι ups έβαλες ?

----------


## alex-23

MGE NOVA 1100VA AVR
θα τα καρατησει για 20 λεπτα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> MGE NOVA 1100VA AVR
> θα τα καρατησει για 20 λεπτα


Δες και το πείραγμα του Panoz σε σχετικό topic με τη μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=301166#301166

----------


## alex-23

νεο λινκ με big boo  ::  
o κομβος παιζει τελεια με quagga (δεν με βλεπω μεσα σε loops)  :: 

thanks to nettraptor  ::

----------


## alex-23

Για πρώτη φορά σήμερα κόλλησε το ospf σε έναν από τους router.
Το bgp έπαιζε κανονικά αλλά αφού δεν έπαιζε το ospf προσπαθούσε να με βγάλει από το default gateway και μετά κολλούσε. 
Έκανα reboot αλλά δεν έφτιαξε. Τελικά μετά από ψάξιμο κατάφερα να το ξεκολλήσω κανόνας reboot τους άλλους router.

Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί ειχα πειράξει τα interfaces στους router και δεν ενημερώθηκε το ospf με αποτέλεσμα να κολλήσει !!!

Συμπέρασμα κάντε reboot τους router σας αν πειράξετε τα interface (πχ αν αλλάξετε ip , αν φτιάξετε ένα tunnel , αν βάλετε ένα static route ) απλά για να ενημερωθεί η quagga.

----------


## alex-23

εδω και μερικες μερες το λινκ μου με antonisk7 δεν παει και πολυ καλα 
το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι ειναι θεμα θορυβου!
θα παρακαλεσω αν ειναι καποιος δικος μας στην γυρω περιοχη που εχει full power να το κοιταξει μηπως μπορει να παιξει πιο "οικολογικα"

τωρα το λινκ παιζει στους **** και παιζει μετρια  ::

----------


## alex-23

οκ το φτιαξαμε 
τελικα πρεπει να δυπλοτσεκαρουμε τα παντα για να βρουμε τι φταιει!

----------


## alex-23

νεο link με mkar!
ακομα το bgp μενει.

----------


## alex-23

o router 10.19.150.65 ειναι down 
υπομονη μεχρι το απογευμα που θα παω σπιτι

----------


## alex-23

ο router ειναι up
δεν ξερω τι ειχε μετα απο 10 reboot παιζει μια χαρα.
φτου φτου να μην το ματιαξω και χαλάσει ξανα.

----------


## alex-23

Από αύριο και για 10 μέρες θα λείπω στο εξωτερικό.
Αν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο στείλτε ένα pm στον gvbest που θα είναι ο administrator του κόμβου προσωρινά.


Το ότι δεν γραφώ νέα του κόμβου σημαίνει ότι ο κόμβος παίζει μια χαρά και αφού παίζει δεν τον πειράζω!!  ::

----------


## andreas

επεσαν ολα??? 
τι γινεται εκει?

----------


## Danimoth

Τώρα φαίνονται εντάξει, μπορεί να ήταν προσωρινό.

----------


## alex-23

το ups δεν αντεξε!!!
τωρα ολα ειναι up  ::

----------


## Trackman

Ο κόμβος σου είναι κάτω  ::

----------


## kxrist

κάτω, ναι από τις 9 το πρωί....

----------


## alex-23

πανω απο χτες 
ελειπα και ειχε πεσει ξανα η ασφαλεια  ::

----------


## alex-23

τα λινκ με kenan,corleone,antonisk7,kxrist ηταν down.τωρα ειναι up ελπιζω ο αερας να μην ξανα κολλησει τον ρουτερ!


τα λινκ με mkar,achille,trackman ειναι down αλλα δεν φταιει η πλευρα μου  ::  

ακουω τον αερα να σφυριζει στα πιατα και μου εχει παει να.
ο πυργος δεν φευγει με τιποτα τα πιατα ομως μπορει να πανε καμια βολτα.
το πολυ πολυ να τα περασουν για ufo! lol

----------


## ALTAiR

> το πολυ πολυ να τα περασουν για ufo! lol


  ::

----------


## alex-23

Από χτες είχα πρόβλημα με τον ένα από τους τέσσερεις router
Το πρόβλημα ήταν στον router psaraki και δεν ξερώ ακόμα τι έπαθε.
Το καλό είναι ότι βρήκα μια mobo από τον giannisl και ευτυχώς το έφτιαξα αν και παιδευτικά γιατί δεν μου έπιανε τον τετραπλό ανταπτορα και μετά από προσπάθεια και κρεμασμένος πάνω στον πύργο κατάφερα να τις βγάλω και να τις ξανά βάλω και τελικά τέλος καλό όλα καλά.
Και ζήσαμε εμείς καλά και αυτοί καλυτέρα ::

----------


## andreas

> Και ζήσαμε εμείς καλά και αυτοί καλυτέρα


μαλακια δεν ειναι οι αλλοι να ζουν καλυτερα με τα λινκ τους?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

σήμερα ακόμα ένας router τα έφτυσε ο mt.alex23. υπομονή. ::  
έκανα κάτι εργασίες στην ταράτσα μικρό κεντραρίσματα και δέσιμο των καλωδίων.
Παρακαλούνται τα αλλά άκρα να κεντράρουν τα λινκ τους με ενέμενα αφού από την πλευρά μου είναι όλα οκ!
Ο (trackman , mick flemm , mkar ,andreas )
Αυτά τα λινκ παίζουν καλά αλλά μπορούν και καλυτέρα!  ::

----------


## alex-23

ο router mt.alex23 απο χτες ειναι up 
αναβαθμηστηκε σε ενα p3 1000 Mhz  ::  
επομενο σταδιο ειναι το gigabit lan  ::

----------


## vito_corleone

Ωραίος ο alex . . .  ::

----------


## acoul

ωραίος και low profile awmn hitman !!

----------


## KiLLeR

::

----------


## alex-23

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.special.awmn [10.46.167.3]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms psaraki.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.72]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ikaros.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.71]
> 3 11 ms 2 ms 19 ms gw-mobius.special.awmn [10.29.79.14]
> 4 16 ms 2 ms 2 ms http://www.special.awmn [10.46.167.3]


  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Τώρα ναι  :: . Αλλά επειδή ήταν για πολύ ώρα μήπως κάποιο timer?

----------


## alex-23

Έχω βγάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι ότι και να κάνω και όσο τέλειο και να φτιάξω κάτι πάντα θα υπάρχει κάτι για να το «βελτιώσεις» !

Έτσι λοιπόν αποφάσισα μιας και έχω 4 pc (router) στην ταράτσα να βάλω ένα kvm και να κάνω προεκτάσεις στα καλώδια του πληκτρολογίου και της οθόνης.
Το κόστος είναι 300 ευρώ και το όφελος είναι ότι από το δωμάτιο μου μπορώ να ελέγξω τι συμβαίνει στους router και αν έχει χαλάσει κάτι να το φτιάξω.

Στις φωτογραφίες θα δείτε ένα 8πλο swich kvm της Compaq γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν θα μπουν και άλλοι routers η servers!

Βεβαία εκτός από αυτό, προέθεσα στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα ρελε και με καλώδια που πάνε πάλι στο δωμάτιο μου και με τα διακπτακια μπορώ να κάνω reboot ανά πασά στιγμή!

Προσεχώς θα γίνει gigabit το lan και ίσως full "mesh" (και οχι mess) στους routers!

Όρεξη και χρόνος να υπάρχει και όλα γίνονται.

----------


## xrg

> Προσεχώς θα γίνει full mess στους routers!


Αυτό το έχεις κάνει ήδη, μου φαίνεται... Ακούς εκεί kvm σε router..

----------


## Danimoth

Μπράβο alex, εξαιρετική δουλειά!!!



PS: "Ό,τι δουλεύει μπορεί να δουλέψει καλύτερα" και όχι "Ό,τι δουλεύει δεν το πειράζουμε" που λένε μερικοί.....

----------


## alex-23

Danimoth
οπως πολυ σωτα λες



> PS: "Ό,τι δουλεύει μπορεί να δουλέψει καλύτερα" και όχι "Ό,τι δουλεύει δεν το πειράζουμε" που λένε μερικοί...

----------


## socrates

Μία λέξη...

... *ΜΕΡΑΚΙ*

----------


## Cha0s

Απλό Data Switch είναι η δικτυακό KVM κανονικά; Γιατί δεν είδα να φεύγει κάποιο utp.

Από την ταράτσα μέχρι το δωμάτιο παίζει η οθόνη και το k/b; Δεν είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη η απόσταση;


Συγχαρητήρια πάντως! Ζήλεψα! Θέλω να βάλω και εγώ κανένα περίεργο αυτοματισμό στην ταράτσα  ::

----------


## alex-23

οχι δεν ειναι δικτιακο 
KVM ειναι ακρωνυμιο (Keyboard, Video, Mouse)
η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι 25 μετρα απο το δοματιο μου στην ταρατσα αλλα αυτο δεν μου εχει προκαλεσει καποιο προβλημα ουτε στην οθονη ουτε και στο keyboard!

Cha0s φτιαξε και εσυ κατι για να ζηλεψω εγω μετα!  ::   ::  

ετσι παει αυτο  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σωστός  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

ειμαι πολυ γκαντεμης!
layer 2 το προβλημα.
κολλησε το swich και δεν εχει ξανα γινει ποτε αυτο!
ως αποτελεσμα δεν επαιζε τιποτα.
ειναι η μονη συσκευη στο συστημα μου που δεν με εχει ποδωσει ποτε!
ειναι και το μονο σημειο που δεν υπαρχει εναλακτικη δρομολογηση.
αν ειχα κανει full mesh δεν θα ειχα προβλημα.

----------


## alex-23

Υστέρα από πολύ σκέψη αποφάσισα να κλείσω κάποια λινκ ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να τα επιβλέπω λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου και υποχρεώσεων.
Τα λινκ με kenan, mkar, mickflemm, bigboo είναι τα λινκ που κλείνουν.
Αν δω ότι δεν τα καταφέρνω και με τα 11 λινκ που έχουν μείνει θα γίνει και άλλη μείωση!

Το λινκ του mkar μπορεί να το πάρει ο corleone…

----------


## nicolouris

Όταν μπορέσεις φέρε και το iface του mick...ή πάρε με τηλ να βρεθούμε για να το πάρω.

----------


## alex-23

ok το ξέρεις το κινητό μου πάρε με ένα τηλ να σου το δώσω αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα ο mick flemm.

----------


## acoul

> Όταν μπορέσεις φέρε και το iface του mick...ή πάρε με τηλ να βρεθούμε για να το πάρω.


σου έχω στείλει pm εδώ και κάτι μέρες ... και σε σένα (χθες) alex ...

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> Όταν μπορέσεις φέρε και το iface του mick...ή πάρε με τηλ να βρεθούμε για να το πάρω.
> 
> 
> σου έχω στείλει pm εδώ και κάτι μέρες ... και σε σένα (χθες) alex ...



ναι και???
μου ειπες οτι εχει προβλημα το λινκ με mobius και το εκλεισα.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> ...


δεν πήρα απάντηση μέχρι σήμερα (από εσένα) από τον Νικ ακόμη περιμένω ...

----------


## nicolouris

Αλέξανδρε δεν μου έχει έρθει τπτ...Μήπως έγινε καμιά πατάτα με το καινούργιο forum?

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...



για να παρεις απαντηση πρεπει να κανεις καπιοα ερωτηση και εσυ δεν εκανες!

----------


## acoul

> Αλέξανδρε δεν μου έχει έρθει τπτ...Μήπως έγινε καμιά πατάτα με το καινούργιο forum?


στο έστειλα και με PM γιατί από το wind τα τρώει η μαρμάγκα ως φαίνεται ... το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι να το δημοσιεύσω εδώ ... 

@alex23: thanks for hosting δις θρεντ χίερ

----------


## alex-23

::

----------


## alex-23

το λινκ με xtreme είναι down υπάρχει περίπτωση να μεταφερθεί και να βγει από τον γειτονικό κόμβο του kxrist

----------


## nkladakis

αλεξ θα παρω τηλεφωνο

----------


## acoul

alex όλα καλά; χάθηκες!

----------


## Themis Ap

Ψάχνοντας λίγο υποκινούμενος από το οτι πολλές φορές είχα πρόβλημα να "φτάσω" σε διάφορα site του δικτύου, παρατήρησα στο summary του bgp της quagga στο ρουτέρι μου το εξής παράξενο.

Το C-class 10.19.150.0 (NodeID 3375), αντιστοιχίζεται λανθασμένα στο AS 38 ενός ανενεργού κόμβου ονόματι exponent.

Προφανώς κάτι πρέπει να έχει στραβώσει 

Βλέπω και στον router του kxrist οτι στο λινκ σας, εμφανίζεται ως remote AS το 38...

Δεν ξέρω το τι ακριβώς μπορεί να προκαλεί. Ρίξε μια ματιά αν μπορείς.

----------


## alex-23

Θεμη το AS 38 το εχω απο τοτε που καναμε δοκιμές με το αchille!
Δεν σου δημιουργεί κανενα προβλημα αυτο.

Τελείωσα και απο φανταρος και αποφάσισα να κανω μερικες αλλαγές στον κομβο!
Eτσι αντικατέστησα τα ταρατσοpc με routerboard!
Ελπιζω να καταφέρουμε να γυρίσουμε σε *n* καποια στηγμη!

Φιλικα , alex

----------


## Themis Ap

> Θεμη το AS 38 το εχω απο τοτε που καναμε δοκιμές με το αchille!
> Δεν σου δημιουργεί κανενα προβλημα αυτο.
> 
> Τελείωσα και απο φανταρος και αποφάσισα να κανω μερικες αλλαγές στον κομβο!
> Eτσι αντικατέστησα τα ταρατσοpc με routerboard!
> Ελπιζω να καταφέρουμε να γυρίσουμε σε *n* καποια στηγμη!
> 
> Φιλικα , alex


LOL! Ναι ναι το γνωρίζω. Είχε λυθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό η απορία μου (ε έχουν περάσει και 2 χρόνια από τότε).  :: 

Με το καλό και σε N λοιπόν!

----------


## andreas

Μπορεις να δεις λιγο το link μας?! 
Χαλασε η CF μου, την αλλαξα και εκανα restore backup. Απο τοτε σταματησε να δουλευει. Επειδη δεν σε βρισκω πουθενα, καποια στιγμη να δουμε το λινκ

----------

